# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Las desaladoras reciben un fuerte impulso y cierran la puerta a los trasvases

## Embalses

*Las desaladoras reciben un fuerte impulso y cierran la puerta a los trasvases* 
01-10-2008 (ABC)ABC

El apartado que se beneficia con un mayor incremento inversor en el anteproyecto de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) es, de lejos, el de la sociedad pública Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, Acuamed. Comparado con los PGE de este año, los 449 millones consignados para 2009 suponen un aumento del 340%. Detrás del crecimiento de las partidas y su cuantía se halla el inicio de las obras de varias de las desaladoras anunciadas desde la pasada legislatura por el Ejecutivo socialista. De las ya comenzadas, en la provincia de Alicante sobresalen la desaladora de Torrevieja (que tiene consignada una partida por 65 millones de euros), la de Guardamar del Segura (28 millones de euros), la de Muchamiel/Campello (28 millones) y la de Denia (6 millones). En la provincia de Castellón, hay partidas importantes para las desaladoras de Cabanes/Oropesa (30 millones de euros) y la de Moncofa (41 millones). Por último, el anteproyecto introduce en la provincia de Valencia un significativo impulso inversor que no sólo se queda en la puesta en marcha de desaladoras (sólo incluye la de Sagunto, donde consigna 19 millones). Así, se incluyen partidas para la reutilización de aguas en la planta de Pinedo (28 millones de euros), en Sueca (12 millones) y en la Albufera Sur (19 millones); o para la remodelación de la infraestructura hidráulica de la huerta y red de saneamiento del área metropolitana de Valencia (32 millones). El trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, por su parte, recibe las últimas partidas en 2009, cifradas en 57 millones de euros.

----------


## FEDE

> *Las desaladoras reciben un fuerte impulso y cierran la puerta a los trasvases* 
> 01-10-2008 (ABC)ABC
> 
> El apartado que se beneficia con un mayor incremento inversor en el anteproyecto de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) es, de lejos, el de la sociedad pública Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, Acuamed. Comparado con los PGE de este año, los 449 millones consignados para 2009 suponen un aumento del 340%. Detrás del crecimiento de las partidas y su cuantía se halla el inicio de las obras de varias de las desaladoras anunciadas desde la pasada legislatura por el Ejecutivo socialista. De las ya comenzadas, en la provincia de Alicante sobresalen la desaladora de Torrevieja (que tiene consignada una partida por 65 millones de euros), la de Guardamar del Segura (28 millones de euros), la de Muchamiel/Campello (28 millones) y la de Denia (6 millones). En la provincia de Castellón, hay partidas importantes para las desaladoras de Cabanes/Oropesa (30 millones de euros) y la de Moncofa (41 millones). Por último, el anteproyecto introduce en la provincia de Valencia un significativo impulso inversor que no sólo se queda en la puesta en marcha de desaladoras (sólo incluye la de Sagunto, donde consigna 19 millones). Así, se incluyen partidas para la reutilización de aguas en la planta de Pinedo (28 millones de euros), en Sueca (12 millones) y en la Albufera Sur (19 millones); o para la remodelación de la infraestructura hidráulica de la huerta y red de saneamiento del área metropolitana de Valencia (32 millones). El trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, por su parte, recibe las últimas partidas en 2009, cifradas en 57 millones de euros.


Hola a todos:

Despues de leer toda esta inversión de millones de euros me pregunto.
¿Se amortizaran las desaladoras?  :Confused: 
¿Cuantos años son necesarios para su amortización?  :Confused: 
¿Cuantos años de vida útil tienen?  :Confused: 
¿Estan en funcionamiento en estos momentos?  :Confused: 
Y si lo estan ¿donde almacenan el agua?  :Confused: 

Si alguien me puede contestar se lo agradeceria.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Fuente: Revista Consumer.

Desaladoras
 Una alternativa, discutida, a los trasvases.
  La desalación de aguas procedentes del mar ha creado grandes expectativas en la cuenca mediterránea, pero también se ha constituido en fuente de polémica. Esta tecnología se propone como un medio alternativo a los discutidos trasvases para conseguir recursos hídricos de calidad en una zona históricamente afectada por la escasez de agua.

La reciente derogación del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, basado en el trasvase de aguas del Ebro, ha situado a la desalación en el primer plano informativo. Sus defensores aseguran que el consumo energético de estas plantas sería muy inferior al coste la construcción de la infraestructura necesaria para el trasvase, y recuerdan que la ocupación del terreno y el desplazamiento de tierras serían también menores. Sus detractores, sin embargo, subrayan el impacto medioambiental que suponen las salmueras -residuos de agua salada que genera este proceso de obtención de agua dulce, ya que para eliminarlas sólo cabe su traslado y evacuación al mar, con lo que ello significa de agresión a la biodiversidad marina. Los escasos estudios de impacto medioambiental disponibles en la actualidad, informan de que los vertidos de las plantas desalinizadoras han causado reducciones de poblaciones de peces, mortalidad de plancton y corales en el Mar Rojo, desaparición de manglares y angiospermas marinas en la laguna de Ras Hanjurah (Emiratos Árabes), y una contaminación importante de los fangos por cobres y níquel en Key West (Florida).

----------


## ben-amar

Fuente: Ecoclimatico; blog sobre el cambio climatico y el medio ambiente


Dic 16
Desaladoras: ventajas y desventajas
Categoría (Medio ambiente) por carmenvidal el 16-12-2007
Etiquetas : desaladoras, Medio ambiente


La conveniencia o no de la contrucción de desaladoras es un tema de actualidad que no carece, en absoluto, de multitud de opiniones.

A continuación voy a exponeros una serie de ventajas y desventajas de este tipo de industrias:

Ventajas:

- Según algunas fuentes, supone el 3% de ocupación de terreno y el 3% de desplazamiento de tierras frente al trasvase del Ebro previsto en la Ley de Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), ya derogado.

- El sistema de desalinización consumiría un 30% menos de energía que la requerida para trasladar el agua del Ebro a Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y Almería.

- Podrían utilizarse energías renovables para el funcionamiento de las desaladoras, dado que en numerosas zonas del sur y el este del país, el sol y/o el viento abundan.

Desventajas:

- En el proceso de extracción de la sal del agua de mar se producen residuos salinos que, una vez vertidos al mar, perjudican a la flora marina al aumentar la salinidad de las aguas.

- Las complejas instalaciones de ósmosis inversa requieren un gran consumo de electricidad.

- Las desalinizadoras se instalarían en lugares no ocupados por las urbanizaciones turísticas.

- Como fábricas que son, tienen una vida limitada.

- El agua desalada, al parecer, podría perjudicar a la agricultura. Los cítricos, por ejemplo, tan abundantes en la zona de Valencia y Murcia, son muy sensibles a los minerales que contiene el agua desalada.

- Habría que realizar nuevas y costosas obras de infraestructura para trasladar el agua desalada a las zonas donde es necesaria.

Esto son sólo algunas de las cosas que podríamos comentar acerca de las desaladoras.


Y este es un mapa de las desaladoras en España

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Desde mi punto de vista toda esta cantidad de millones de euros empleados en desaladoras, es un despilfarro qué nos hubieramos ahorrado, si los politicos hubieran sido tan "lúcidos como Manuel Gil",  y os preguntareis ¿quien es Manuel Gil? pues yo tampoco lo sé, pero asi respondia a este articulo de la Vanguardia el dia 04/10/2005 , primero os pego el articulo y debajo el comentario de Manuel Gil.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

Agua de mar contra la sequía
El agua del mar va camino de ser la principal solución para combatir la sequía estructural en el litoral mediterráneo. El caudal procedente de las plantas desalinizadoras aportará más de la mitad de los recursos que se necesitan para hacer frente a la escasez estructural de reservas en estas zonas. 
FUENTE | La Vanguardia Digital 
29/09/05 




El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente proyecta en estos momentos la construcción de 22 plantas desalinizadoras y desalobradoras para tratar, respectivamente, agua del mar y agua salobre del subsuelo. A ellas se deben sumar las tres primeras instalaciones de este tipo que ya han sido inauguradas este año. Todos estos equipamientos suman una dotación de unos 560 hectómetros cúbicos, mientras que los déficit para estas áreas han sido calculados en unos 1.050 hectómetros. 

El pasado 16 de mayo entró en servicio la primera de las desalinizadoras para abastecimiento recogidas en el plan Agua proyectado por el Gobierno, la de San Pedro del Pinatar (Murcia), denominada también la del Canal de Cartagena, que distribuirá 2 hm3 al mes a la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla (77 municipios de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete). Es más que significativo que esta primera desalinizadora abastecerá una de las zonas españolas con mayor crecimiento urbanístico y, paradójicamente, la más deficitaria de agua. Su construcción fue promovida en 1995, lo que da una idea del lento proceso que ha tenido su puesta en marcha. 

El agua de mar ya ha empezado también a ser una bendición para los habitantes de las zonas turísticas del levante almeriense, que han comenzado a recibir agua de la desalinizadora de Carboneras, inaugurada el 14 de septiembre de este año. La planta abastecerá a los municipios de Carboneras y Mojácar (12.500 habitantes en total), que multiplican por diez su población en verano. Esta planta también dará servicio progresivamente a los agricultores del Campo de Níjar, a medida que se vayan creando los canales. Tradicionalmente, estos agricultores se abastecían de pozos, pero desde hace tiempo el subsuelo no da ni una gota y pronto será declarado sobreexplotado. Los próximos beneficiarios serán los municipios de la comarca del Campo de Tabernas, pues la empresa pública Acuamed prevé llevarles agua de la desalinizadora en el verano del 2007. 

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente tiene en estos momentos programada la construcción de 17 plantas desalinizadoras que captarán directamente agua de mar para ser potabilizada. Además, está en marcha el proceso para levantar cinco desalobradoras, un tipo de instalaciones que trata tierra adentro agua salobre salinizada por las propias condiciones naturales del terreno, los vertidos agrícolas o la intrusión marina, entre otros sectores. 

Un año y medio después de que el PSOE asumiera el gobierno y decidiera derogar el trasvase del río Ebro como gran solución para calmar la sed en las cuencas mediterráneas, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente mantiene la apuesta fundamental por la desalinización como pilar básico de su política. 

"Hemos visto que la gran ventaja de esta opción es que permite ajustar la dimensión de la planta a cada demanda; según va creciendo esa demanda, la oferta es fácilmente ampliable. Podemos hacer la desalinizadora más pequeña para una demanda segura o cierta, y si luego ésta aumenta, se puede dar una respuesta ajustada", valora Adrián Baltanás, director general de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, SA (Acuamed), promotora de la mayor parte de estas desalinizadoras. 

La consecuencia más beneficiosa, añade Baltanás, es que esta fórmula evita movilizar inversiones económicas importantes e, incluso, gigantescas con un futuro incierto. "Esta solución ofrece una gran flexibilidad para hacer frente a la evolución de la demanda, que es siempre la gran incógnita", añade Baltanás. 

La mayor parte de estas desalinizadoras tienen ya el proyecto redactado o, incluso, está en información pública, un trámite que da paso a una consulta para presentar alegaciones (durante un mes) y a la declaración de impacto ambiental (dos o tres meses más), antes de que el proyecto definitivo pueda salir a concurso para su ejecución. Además, dos plantas están en construcción (Vandelentisco/ Cartagena y la ampliación de San Pedro Pinatar). La previsión para las que faltan es iniciar las obras en el 2006, para que puedan entrar en servicio antes del 2008. 

Las plantas desalinizadoras tienen dos contraindicaciones ambientales principales: los vertidos de sales residuales (salmueras) al mar procedentes del proceso de desalinización, que pueden dañar las valiosas poblaciones submarinas de posidonia, y el consumo excesivo de energía usada en las bombas que impulsan el agua para pasarla por los microscópicos filtros de las membranas que retienen la sal. 

Baltanás, opina, sin embargo, que algunos argumentos ambientales han sido utilizados como pretexto para obstaculizar la gestión de estas plantas. "Los vertidos de salmueras admiten múltiples soluciones, y hay que adoptar la más conveniente; pero no representan ningún problema", afirma. El consumo eléctrico es el punto débil de estas instalaciones y obligará, según Adrián Baltanás, a elaborar un plan complementario de fomento de las energías renovables, aunque no necesariamente éstas estarán ligadas a cada planta. 

En relación con los precios del agua desalinizada, Baltanás reconoce que las directivas comunitarias obligan a recuperar los costes del agua (y a repercutirlos por tanto a los usuarios), aunque también recuerda que se pueden aplicar excepciones atendiendo a consideraciones sociales, económicas o territoriales. Es el caso de los agricultores. El coste del agua desalinizada para uso doméstico se traslada íntegramente al usuario, pero el riego seguirá recibiendo ayuda. El criterio del Gobierno puede ejemplificarse con el coste previsto para el agua de la desalinizadora de Torrevieja. Su coste será de 45 céntimos de euro por metro cúbico; pero el Gobierno lo estipulará en 30 céntimos, de manera que aplicarán una subvención de un 33%.

Autor:   Antonio Cerrillo 


1 comentario

  1	   Manuel Gil | 04/10/2005	 
Pero... ¿qué nos tratan de vender?. No nos dicen toda la verdad del cuento, y es que no hay mayor mentira que una verdad a medias. ¿Alguien ha echado números no solo a los vertidos de salmuera?, que por cierto, no contaminarían si se diluyesen en la inmensidad de los océanos, pero no a escasos metros del litoral donde se genera la vida marina y además en un solo punto semejante barbaridad de toneladas de sal, y hay que preguntarse donde se van ha verter los residuos de las instalaciones terrestres, que zona es la que va ha quedar yerma, que con el tiempo se acumularan montañas de residuos variopintos a modo de las montañas de residuos de fosfoyesos que sufrimos los ciudadanos de Huelva, que no saben que hacer con nosotros, y que los padecimientos que sufrimos en un alarde de desfachatez achacan a los malos hábitos de los ciudadanos, los malos hábitos se referirán a soportar a tanto carbón. Los vertidos del "Prestige" que tanto preocuparon a la comunidad política, se van a quedar en pañales, y es que los políticos tienen la habilidad de convertir los colores de los problemas, en este caso de negro a blanco.
Suponiendo la densidad del agua del mar de 1.026,7 g/l, supondría que un litro de agua contiene 26,7 gramos de sal, luego un metro cúbico 26,7 kg, y un hectómetro cúbico 26.700 toneladas. Por tanto si queremos paliar ese déficit de 1.050 hectómetros que dice la noticia, generaríamos unos residuos de 28.035.000 de toneladas de sal. Si la densidad de la sal seca es de 2,17 el volumen obtenido seria de 1.300.000 metros cúbicos que equivale a un bloque de 360 x 360 metros por 100 metros de altura, una montañita que si la depositáramos en tierra quedaría muy mona y en 10 años podría convertirse en un monolito singular como atracción turística, si por el contrario lo vertiéramos al mar lo mas probable es que los peces flotaran, y el volumen que aumentara de salinidad mucho mayor ya que esta no se va a repartir por arte de "birlo birloque". También podríamos utilizar esta sal para la industria del cloro y el sodio, y suponemos que así nos la pagarían bien y no solo nos saldría el agua gratis, sino que además podíamos ganarle dinero, todos los españoles, puesto que se supone que lo vamos a pagar con los impuestos que pagamos los españoles, de esto no nos han hablado. La cuenca hidrográfica del Guadalquivir aporta anualmente 7.230 hm3 para una precipitación de 596 mm. ¿Se gestionan eficazmente esas aguas?, ¿alguien se ha molestado en obtener datos prácticos que entendamos todos y podamos valorar, del agua que cae y de la que realmente aprovechamos?. Que si hay muchas instalaciones turísticas consumiendo agua y otras más que se harán, ¿alguien ha valorado como se distribuye la riqueza que aporta?, ¿cuántas empresas de las regiones que tanto pian obtienen ganancias de esta industria, y en que porcentaje?, ¿habría que darles agua para mantener la industria?, ¿y las gracias?, ¿y restituir tanta difamación regionalista con datos bien obtenidos?. Y lo mismo con la agricultura, la gran olvidada de la sociedad de consumo y del pelotazo, la sufridora de todas las crisis. Porque... ¿Y cuando por fin llueva?, ¿dónde nos vamos a meter las instalaciones?, ¿nos seguirán cobrando el agua a precio de desalinizadoras?, ¿se lucrara alguien con nuestra desgracia?, ¿durara mucho esta desgracia?. Lo mas probable es que algún día llueva, y llueva como suele llover en la zona mediterránea, por lo que deberíamos ser previsores e invertir en lo que realmente hace falta, ¿habrá intereses que desconocemos en tenernos siempre hechos la...?, o es simple ineptitud e ineficacia. Pues bien lo mas grave es el aumento de consumo de energía y la cuota de contaminación que provocara, amen de los recursos naturales y económicos que se gastaran en la construcción, mantenimiento, y renovación de las mismas que no serán eternas, con lo barato que es reparar un tubo. Desde aquí invito a que alguien calcule la energía que vamos a utilizar en esto, los recursos, la contaminación, y los dineros, etc. Y realice símiles con las cosas cotidianas que son las que entendemos todos los mortales, ¡seria un escándalo!. Lo que si parece ser eterno, o al menos mientras haya vida en el planeta, es la lluvia, esta es gratuita y se reparte por todo el territorio, el problema es que es aleatoria, y si fuésemos sensatos lo que tendríamos que estudiar es la forma de retenerla y distribuirla de forma racional y solidaria, je je je solidaria es la clave, y no digamos racional. ¿A caso no se benefician las industrias subsidiarias del campo de los elementos de producción que tienen que emplear los agricultores?, señores que la economía de un país esta intrínsecamente relacionada, eso si hay que conseguir que sea la del país, que se beneficien los españoles y no solo unos cuantos, y mucho menos las multinacionales extranjeras, que serán posiblemente las que obtengan tajada de la locura desalinizadora que nos ha entrado. Pues si lo que hay que hacer es no despilfarrar los recursos naturales, evitar tanta fuga de agua, almacenarla, y distribuirla. Y verán como no hay que poner parches de oro al globo de goma. Todo esto le va a costar a los españoles, a algunos más que a otros, unos buenos duros que se pagaran dos veces, uno al instalarse y otra al consumirse el agua producida por estos medios, y no pocos disgustos. Se me olvidaba, y otra al desmantelarlas. ¿No seria bueno consultar con los que saben verdaderamente de todo esto?, ¿para que queremos formar a tanto científico y técnico, si al final todas las decisiones están tomadas por intereses políticos y no se sabe de que?.

----------


## ben-amar

He aquí un resumen de un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Alicante referente a las desaladoras; 

Noticia ampliada
LA UNIDAD DE BIOLOGÍA MARINA DE LA UA INVESTIGA EL IMPACTO DELAS PLANTAS DESALADORAS.
Universitat d'Alacant

Las praderas de posidonia oceánica de nuestras costas podrán verse afectadas por la construcción de desaladoras en el litoral, ya que es una planta muy sensible a la alta salinidad, según han expresado varios investigadores de la Universidad de Alicante.

10/6/2004

Marcadores Sociales Imprimir noticia Enviar noticia a un amigo Reducir cuerpo de texto Ampliar cuerpo de texto Ver esta noticia traducida al portugués gracias al Traductor Universia

La Unidad de Biología Marina de la Universidad de Alicante está llevando
a cabo, desde hace unos años, una investigación acerca de los impactos ambientales que pueden producir la desalación de agua de mar mediante osmosis inversa.

El estudio
El estudio comenzó a raíz de la construcción de grandes
desaladoras en el Mediterráneo, tema en el punto de mira de muchos afectados por esta problemática tan discutida actualmente.

Factores
Se ha estudiado que sobre el medio marino, el impacto viene dado por el vertido de agua de mar concentrada, que contiene una cantidad de sal superior a la del agua de mar normal.

Este factor afecta en una medida u otra a los distintos organismos, dependiendo de su tolerancia y capacidad de adaptación a los cambios. Aquellos organismos marinos que
no son muy resistentes como las praderas de Posidonia oceánica, que además se encuentra en peligro de extinción, son algunas de las más afectadas por la amplia distribución en las zonas en las que se están construyendo las desaladoras mediterráneas.

Posidonia, exactamente, es muy sensible a los aumentos de salinidad y para que los residuos de una desaladora no afectaran a las praderas de Posidonia tendría que llegar
hasta ellas de forma muy diluida.

El biólogo opina
Como comenta el biólogo José Luis Sánchez Lizaso, encargado del estudios desde la Unidad de Investigación de Biología Marina, una solución será contemplar la opción de seleccionar los puntos de vertido alejados de Posidonia.

Además el profesor , que considera la planta desaladora de Javea como un buen ejemplo de funcionamiento cree que
puede ser una buena referencia. El vertido de esta planta, que en un principio estaba proyectado para situarlo en la desembocadura del río Gorgos, fue trasladado finalmente y siguiendo el asesoramiento de la Unidad de Biología Marina, hasta el Canal de la Fontana, porque frente a él no hay Posidonia.

"De esta forma las consecuencias del vertido han
sido eliminar la anoxia en el Canal de Fontana, y por tanto los problemas de malos olores, mientras que la zona de influencia del vertido es muy pequeña y no afecta a la pradera de Posidonia", concluía José Luis Sánchez Lizaso

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo una noticia publicada en El Mundo.es 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

'ES UNA AMENAZA POTENCIAL', DICEN
Un informe de WWF/Adena critica la 'frenética construcción' de desaladoras en España

AGENCIAS | ELMUNDO.ES
MADRID.- El Fondo Mundial para la Naturaleza (WWF, por sus siglas en inglés) critica en un informe la "frenética construcción" de desalinizadoras en España y su impacto negativo en el medioambiente y el cambio climático. Según el estudio 'Haciendo agua, desalinización: ¿opción o distracción para un mundo sediento?"', España es el país con "mayor capacidad de desalinización del mundo occidental", aunque para el WWF esa no es la mejor solución para garantizar el suministro de agua.
"Desalinizar el mar es una forma cara y de gran coste energético para conseguir agua", indicó el director del Programa Mundial para el Agua Dulce del WWF, Jamie Pittock, quien explicó que la desalinización lleva a la emisión de gases de efecto invernadero y a la destrucción de las costas, lo que agrava el cambio climático.
Según la organización ecologista, los países con más problemas de agua potable están volcándose en la desalinización de agua marina como solución a sus problemas de gestión de agua. Entre ellos se incluyen Australia, Oriente Medio, España, EEUU y Reino Unido, seguidos por India y China. "En todos los casos se trata de grandes áreas afectadas por escasez de agua y densamente pobladas", señalan.
Para WWF, la frenética construcción de plantas desalinizadoras en España tiene su origen en la cancelación en 2004 del proyecto del trasvase del Ebro, que era una de las piezas centrales del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, y en "su tradicional intento de garantizar el agua en uno de los países más secos de Europa".
El informe critica "la transformación de la árida Almería en la mayor concentración de invernaderos de horticultura de Europa entre 1987 y 2004" y la planta desalinizadora de Carboneras, construida en esa región y que es la más grande de Europa.
Además, el aumento del turismo en España ha llevado igualmente a un mayor consumo de agua debido a la constante construcción de residencias secundarias en urbanizaciones levantadas en las proximidades de campos de golf, como el Desert Springs (norte de Carboneras), según el estudio.
En ese mismo sentido, el WWF recuerda que "España estableció un nuevo récord al construir 800.000 nuevas propiedades en 2005, principalmente en la costa sur", y asegura que esa cifra supera las edificaciones realizadas en Francia, Alemania y el Reino Unido juntos.
Por todo ello, la organización de defensa del medioambiente se hace eco de "las voces que sostienen que el problema real del agua en España está más vinculado a expectativas poco realistas y a una pobre gestión del agua".
El estudio se refiere a la importancia que tiene la industria desalinizadora española a nivel mundial, ya que las empresas del país "participan en el desarrollo de la capacidad desalinizadora de EEUU, el Reino Unido y Oriente Medio".
Pero a diferencia de otros países desarrollados que destinan el agua desalinizada a usos urbanos, "España dedica una increíble proporción de agua desalinizada a la agricultura, el 22%, el mayor porcentaje del mundo", señaló el presidente de la Asociación Española de Desalación y Reutilización, José Antonio Medina, citado en el informe.
En teoría, el elevado coste del agua desalinizada descarta su uso agrario, pero "desde 1983, el Gobierno español financia el agua desalinizada para que su precio sea similar al que pagan las familias".
En cuanto a la desalinización en el resto del mundo, la organización estima que alrededor del 60% de las necesidades de agua dulce en el Golfo Pérsico se satisfacen con la desalinización, en gran parte con tratamientos térmicos que tienen un elevado consumo energético, y Perth (Australia) prevé satisfacer un tercio de su demanda por este método.
A la vista del informe, WWF/Adena reclama al Gobierno español un cambio significativo hacia políticas que aseguren el uso racional y sostenible del agua. "El regadío consume el 75% de nuestros recursos hídricos sin pagar un precio real por el agua" critica Schmidt. "El Gobierno ha encontrado una solución temporal en la construcción masiva de desalinizadoras; pero con cada desalinizadora nueva, el precio del agua subirá", denunció.
WWF/Adena advierte que para que existan recursos sostenibles de agua, hay que empezar con la protección de las fuentes naturales como ríos, acuíferos y zonas húmedas, así como una mejor gestión en la demanda de agua, por ejemplo una mayor eficiencia en su uso, la modernización de redes de abastecimiento urbanas en las que en la actualidad se pierde uno de cada cinco litros de agua- y de regadíos, una mejor planificación que evite la producción de excedentes agrarios  en 2004, se gastaron más de 1000 hm3 de agua en la producción de excedentes en los cultivos de arroz, algodón, alfalfa y maíz -, y una política territorial sostenible. "A pesar de las numerosas críticas contra las desalinizadoras, algunos países han entrado en una espiral por promover la fabricación de agua sin hacer un análisis previo sobre su uso y abusos. A pesar de las buenas experiencias en la India para tratar aguas contaminadas con tecnologías de membranas, las desalinizadoras no contribuyen a resolver el problema de 1.200 millones de pobres en el mundo que no tienen asegurado el abastecimiento de agua potable. La desalinización masiva muestra que cerramos los ojos ante su problema y los impactos sobre el medio ambiente" concluye Schmidt.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola de nuevo, parece que hemos cogido un buen hilo que nos permite conocer mas sobre las desaladoras sin pronunciarnos, por ahora, ni a favor ni en contra; eso ya se hará mas tarde.
 Preveo un buen debate, si se permite.
He aquí un nuevo estudio sobre el impacto que tendrían las desaladoras en la zona de Alicante.

MEDIDAS DE ATENUACIÓN DEL POSIBLE IMPACTO AMBIENTAL DEL VERTIDO DE LAS DESALADORAS DE OSMOSIS INVERSA: EL EJEMPLO DE JÁVEA (ALICANTE).

Yolanda Fernández Torquemada, José Miguel González Correa, Adoración Carratalá Giménez y José Luis Sánchez Lizaso

Unidad de Biología Marina, Departamento de Ciencias Ambientales y Recursos Naturales, y Departamento de Ingeniería Química, Universidad de Alicante. Apdo. 99, E 03080. Tfno.: 965903400 ext. 2916. Fax: 965903464. E-mail: Yolanda.Fernandez@ua.es, jmgcorrea@hotmail.com, A.Carratala@ua.es, JL.Sanchez@ua.es.

Resumen

La información existente sobre la dispersión de vertidos hipersalinos originados por plantas desaladoras y sobre los efectos de estos en el ecosistema marino es muy escasa. En el presente trabajo se exponen las medidas de atenuación aplicadas para evitar el posible impacto del vertido de la desaladora de Jávea (Alicante, SE España), junto con los resultados del posterior programa de vigilancia ambiental realizado por la Unidad de Biología Marina de la Universidad de Alicante. 

La planta desaladora por osmosis inversa de Jávea comenzó a funcionar en junio del 2002. Hasta la fecha los resultados obtenidos en las campañas efectuadas confirman que la dilución inicial del vertido y la ubicación propuesta para su descarga eran los apropiados. Únicamente en verano se ha detectado un ligero incremento de la salinidad intersticial y profunda, de extensión muy localizada y que no llega a afectar a las praderas de Posidonia oceanica más cercanas.





1. Introducción  

Actualmente la desalación de agua de mar se ha convertido en una de las soluciones más empleadas ante la escasez de agua existente en algunos países de la cuenca mediterránea (Medina, 2001). Tal es el caso de España, donde el número de instalaciones desaladoras, tanto proyectadas como en construcción, se ha incrementado de una forma significativa en los últimos años (Medina, 2001). 

De entre las distintas técnicas existentes, la desalación de agua de mar por ósmosis inversa (OI) es el método más empleado, debido al desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías y a su menor consumo de energía y espacio (Morton et al., 1996; Valero et al., 2001; Purnama et al., 2003). Durante el funcionamiento de una planta desaladora por OI se puede producir un importante volumen de agua de rechazo, producto secundario compuesto por una salmuera de elevada salinidad (43 - 90 ups) y por otros aditivos que se emplean en el proceso de desalación (Höpner y Windelberg, 1996; Morton et al., 1996; Gacia y Ballesteros, 2001; Lattemann y Höpner, 2003). En las desaladoras próximas al litoral este agua de rechazo es vertida principalmente al medio marino, donde debido a su mayor densidad forma una capa hiperhalina que se dispersa sobre el fondo, pudiendo afectar a los organismos allí presentes (Del Bene et al., 1994; Gacia y Ballesteros, 2001; Einav y Lokiec, 2003; Purnama et al., 2003). La magnitud de este impacto dependerá de las características de la planta desaladora y de su vertido, pero también de la naturaleza física (batimetría, hidrodinamismo, etc.) y de las condiciones biológicas del ambiente marino receptor (Ahmed et al., 2000; Einav et al., 2002). 

Hasta la fecha existe muy poca información publicada sobre el comportamiento y la dilución de estos vertidos, así como sobre sus posibles efectos en las comunidades marinas (Chesher, 1975; Tomasko, 1999; Castriota et al., 2001; Pérez y Quesada, 2001). Entre las comunidades más susceptibles de sufrir este tipo de impacto hay que destacar las formadas por las fanerógamas marinas (Gacia y Ballesteros, 2001). En el mar Mediterráneo Posidonia oceanica es una especie endémica, protegida y de gran importancia ecológica y biológica (Boudouresque y Meinesz, 1982), pero muy sensible ante las actuaciones humanas en la línea de costa (Ruiz, 2000) y como se ha demostrado recientemente, también ante los vertidos hipersalinos (Autores Varios, 2003). Se debe evitar, por tanto, que los vertidos de las desaladoras en el Mediterráneo afecten a esta comunidad. Para ello, interesa por una parte, seleccionar zonas degradadas o con una baja calidad ambiental donde situar la descarga del vertido y, por otro lado, maximizar la dilución del mismo para reducir las zonas afectadas. Esto se puede conseguir mediante una dilución previa adecuada, empleando la propia energía potencial del vertido o utilizando mecanismos de mezcla activa, como difusores artificiales o determinadas condiciones hidrodinámicas locales (Einav et al., 2002).


Objetivos

El principal objetivo del presente trabajo es exponer las medidas de atenuación aplicadas para evitar el posible impacto del vertido de la desaladora por OI de Jávea, junto con los resultados del seguimiento realizado por la Unidad de Biología Marina de la Universidad de Alicante. A continuación se describe como unas adecuadas recomendaciones previas a la construcción de la desaladora han facilitado la dilución del vertido de sus aguas de rechazo, evitando a las praderas de Posidonia oceanica presentes en la zona, como se ha podido comprobar posteriormente dentro del programa de vigilancia ambiental.

Figura 1. Localización del vertido de la desaladora de Jávea (Canal de la Fontana) y de las praderas de Posidonia oceanica presentes en la zona.



2. Material y métodos  

2.1. Situación y descripción de la planta desaladora  

La instalación desaladora de agua marina (IDAM) mediante OI de Jávea comenzó a funcionar en Junio del 2002 en la Provincia de Alicante (Fig. 1). Para su abastecimiento emplea agua de mar procedente de pozos costeros profundos (200 m). Produce un caudal de 6720 m3 d-1 de agua potable por línea, con una conversión de 44.8 % y una producción máxima de 26800 m3 d-1 (que se espera aumentar en el futuro a 40320 m3 d-1). Sin embargo, esta producción puede variar significativamente de forma estacional, con un incremento considerable durante los meses estivales. El agua procedente de la limpieza de los filtros de arena y membranas es tratada antes de su descarga al mar, mezclada con la salmuera. 

Previamente a la construcción de la desaladora se realizó un estudio sobre las posibles alternativas de vertido de su agua de rechazo (Ramos et al., 2001). El proyecto original de la planta desaladora localizaba el punto de vertido en el Río Gorgos (Fig. 1), pero debido a la proximidad de las praderas de Posidonia oceanica (80 m) se recomendó mover dicho punto al Canal de la Fontana (Ramos et al., 2001), un canal artificial de 700 m que desemboca cerca de la playa del Arenal (Fig. 1). También se propuso una mezcla inicial de la salmuera (68 ups) con el agua del Río Gorgos para conseguir una salinidad menor de 44 ups, y realizar la descarga mediante dieciséis difusores para incrementar su dilución en el canal. 

2.2. Campañas de muestreo y vigilancia ambiental

Desde la puesta en marcha de la desaladora, y para detectar cualquier posible impacto de su vertido, se está realizando un seguimiento anual de la dispersión y dilución de la salmuera, así como de las comunidades más sensibles presentes en la zona. Entre agosto del 2002 y septiembre del 2003 se realizaron tres campañas, una en invierno y dos en verano, debido a la influencia de la estacionalidad en las condiciones hidrodinámicas. En dichas campañas se muestreó en una cuadrícula de aproximadamente 30 estaciones equidistantes distribuidas en las cercanías del vertido. Cada punto de muestreo se posicionó mediante un GPS Garmin 50 (precisión ± 5 m). La profundidad se midió con una sonda de mano digital LCD Hondex PS-7 (precisión ± 0.1 m). En cada estación se tomó una medida de salinidad en la superficie, en el fondo y en el agua intersticial, empleando un conductivímetro Thermo Orion modelo 1230 (rango de 0 - 70 ups, resolución ± 0.1 ups). 

En cuanto al seguimiento de especies sensibles y de alto valor ambiental, se seleccionó entre otras, a la fanerógama marina Posidonia oceanica. Anualmente se realiza un estudio de su dinámica poblacional, estimando sus tasas de reclutamiento y de mortalidad. Para ello se han instalado parcelas permanentes en las cercanías del vertido, a diferentes profundidades, y en zonas suficientemente alejadas del mismo como para que actúen a modo de controles. 

2.3. Representación espacial y análisis de datos

Los datos de salinidad obtenidos en cada campaña se trataron empleando la técnica de interpolación conocida como kriging, con el propósito de conseguir una representación real de la salinidad en el espacio. Previamente y para utilizar esta metodología debe demostrarse algún tipo de correlación espacial entre los datos. Por esta razón se utilizó el GeoEAS (Geostatistical Environmental Assessment Software) programa desarrollado por la Agencia de Protección Ambiental Americana (EPA). Con este programa obtuvimos el variograma experimental, el modelo que más se aproximaba a él (empleando el subprograma VARIO) y su validación (con el subprograma VALID). El modelo obtenido se trasladó al programa Surfer © v.7 para conseguir la representación espacial gráfica de los datos de salinidad en el área estudiada. Los datos de dinámica poblacional de Posidonia oceanica (tasa de mortalidad, división de plantas marcadas y balance total) fueron tratados estadísticamente mediante el análisis de la varianza (Underwood, 1997) con el fin de determinar si existían diferencias entre las estaciones más próximas al vertido con las que actuaban a modo de control.

Figura 2. Representación espacial de la profundidad (m) y de los datos de salinidad superficial, intersticial y de fondo, obtenidos en las tres campañas.


3. Resultados  

Los datos obtenidos en las tres campañas muestran como la salinidad del efluente en el Canal de la Fontana nunca ha llegado a superar las 44 ups. A la salida del canal la extensión de la zona afectada por el vertido suele ser muy reducida (verano) o nula (invierno). En cualquier caso, en las aguas superficiales se puede observar una dilución total, mientras que la salinidad en el fondo llega a extenderse hasta unos 300 metros a partir de la desembocadura del canal (Fig. 2C). La forma y dirección de esta pluma de mayor salinidad parecen estar relacionadas con la batimetría (Fig. 2A) dentro del área de la descarga, donde el vertido sigue la dirección marcada por la línea de mayor pendiente (Figs. 2C y 2I).  

Además de esta variación a escala espacial en el comportamiento del vertido también se detectó una fuerte respuesta estacional en el mismo. Así, en la primera campaña de verano (agosto del 2002), con dos bastidores operando en la desaladora, se obtuvieron valores de salinidad más elevados y una mayor extensión de la zona de influencia. Los valores de salinidad obtenidos para el agua superficial en el área del estudio fueron bastante homogéneos, exceptuando dentro del Canal de la Fontana dónde las salinidades fueron de 38 a 41.8 ups (Fig.2B). En el fondo la salinidad fue más elevada en los primeros metros alrededor de la desembocadura del cauce (38 - 42 ups). Para el agua intersticial la tendencia era similar pero con valores comprendidos entre 38 y 40.6 ups (Fig. 2D). 

En la segunda campaña correspondiente a invierno (marzo del 2003), la planta desaladora utilizó solo un bastidor, y el área de influencia, así como sus valores de salinidad se vieron reducidos significativamente. La salinidad superficial estuvo comprendida entre 33.9 y 39.5 ups (Fig. 2E), la salinidad del fondo entre 34.9 y 36 ups (Fig. 2F), mientras que los valores más bajos se obtuvieron para el agua intersticial con 30.3 - 36 ups (Fig. 2G). 

En la última campaña, en septiembre de 2003, con dos bastidores operando, se repitió la misma tendencia observada en la otra campaña estival. Las salinidades más elevadas se detectaron dentro del Canal de la Fontana y en las cercanías de su desembocadura. Las salinidades del agua superficial estuvieron comprendidas entre 37.3 y 43.5 ups (Fig. 2H), en el fondo entre 37.4 y 42.3 ups (Fig. 2I), y en el agua intersticial entre 37.4 y 39.9 ups (Fig. 2J).   

Respecto a la composición del vertido se observan valores muy bajos o indetectables de fósforo y nitritos mientras que los aportes de nitratos oscilan ente 1 y 3 ppm. A lo largo del canal de la Fontana se observa un aumento de la concentración de nitratos lo que indica que existen otros vertidos al canal. Dentro del Canal de la Fontana la circulación de agua ha pernitido eliminar  la anoxia sus problemas asociados.

En cuanto a la dinámica poblacional de Posidonia oceanica, ésta mostró un comportamiento homogéneo. No se detectaron diferencias significativas entre las localidades que actuaban a modo de control y la situada más próxima al vertido. Las tasas de reclutamiento y de mortalidad se caracterizaron por presentar valores bajos y similares entre sí, generando un balance total próximo a cero. Del mismo modo, organismos muy sensibles a cambios de salinidad que se han empleado como bioindicadores, los equinodermos, no muestran diferencias respecto a estaciones control.




4. Discusión  

La salinidad de las aguas costeras de la Provincia de Alicante es relativamente estable y normalmente oscila entre 36 y 38 ups (observación personal). Por lo tanto, cualquier aumento a partir de ese valor podría ocasionar un impacto significativo en las comunidades marinas de la zona, dependiendo siempre del grado de este incremento. En el presente estudio, las salinidades más elevadas asociadas al vertido de la IDAM de Jávea se detectaron dentro del canal de la Fontana, debido a la descarga de la salmuera en su interior y a su reducida circulación de agua. Debe recordarse que éste es un canal artificial sin una comunidad bentónica importante (Ramos et al., 2001), lo que lo convierte en una localización ideal para dicho vertido. Además, se ha observado que esta descarga ha disminuido los problemas de anoxia generados por la falta previa de circulación del agua dentro del canal. Fuera del canal, las mayores salinidades se observaron cerca de su desembocadura, donde el efluente, de mayor densidad que el agua de mar, se desplaza por el fondo siguiendo la pendiente batimétrica y evitando a las praderas de Posidonia oceanica más superficiales presentes en el área. Durante su desplazamiento la salmuera se diluye en una velocidad que es proporcional a la agitación de la columna de agua. En este caso se ha detectado que la dilución total del efluente tiene lugar en una distancia corta (300 metros), lo que podría explicarse por la dilución de la salmuera antes de la descarga y por el hidrodinamismo de la zona.  

La salinidad además de variar en el espacio también lo hizo de forma estacional. Las  salinidades más elevadas, así como una mayor dispersión de estas, se observaron en verano. Durante este periodo la instalación desaladora tiene una mayor producción (opera con 2 bastidores) y además las condiciones hidrodinámicas son más suaves, facilitándose cierta estratificación al reducirse la mezcla vertical de la columna de agua. Durante el invierno el área afectada por las salinidades más elevadas resulto ser de menor tamaño. En esta época la planta trabaja con un bastidor, pero además las condiciones hidrodinámicas son más fuertes y el incremento de las precipitaciones genera flujos de agua dulce próximos a la desembocadura del canal, provocando una mayor dilución del efluente. No obstante y considerando que hasta la fecha la planta desaladora de Jávea ha estado operando con un número de bastidores limitado (uno en invierno y dos en verano), es posible que el comportamiento de su efluente cambie cuándo la instalación se amplíe a 6 líneas. Ya que aunque se aumentaría la dilución inicial de forma proporcional, el volumen del vertido también se incrementaría, pudiendo extenderse las zonas afectadas por el mismo.  

El seguimiento de la dinámica poblacional de Posidonia oceanica, además de ser considerado indispensable por la protección e importancia de dicha especie, nos puede ayudar a detectar si el vertido ha alcanzado a esta comunidad en cualquier otro momento. En el caso de la desaladora de Jávea se ha comprobado que las praderas de P. oceanica se encuentran en un estado estacionario, lo que indica que por hasta ahora no se han visto afectadas por el vertido.

En general, y a raíz de los resultados obtenidos en el presente trabajo, con el fin de reducir el impacto de un vertido de una desaladora de agua de mar por OI se recomienda:  

- Diluir el agua de rechazo antes de su descarga en el mar. En el presente estudio, la salmuera se mezcló previamente con agua de mar en una proporción de 4 a 1 para disminuir su salinidad de 69 ups a 44 ups.  

- Realizar la descarga preferentemente en zonas ya degradadas. En este caso el canal de la Fontana fue construido artificialmente para crear un puerto deportivo. Previamente a la descarga se caracterizó, resultando ser eutrófico y de una circulación limitada. Con el efluente se ha aumentado  la circulación del agua en el canal, reduciendo la situación anóxica inicial.  

- Descargar en áreas muy hidrodinámicas. El canal de la Fontana desemboca en una playa en una zona de poca profundidad, dónde las olas y corrientes actúan dinámicamente mezclando las diferentes capas de salinidad.  

- Realizar un correcto y estricto programa de vigilancia ambiental durante el funcionamiento de la desaladora, en el que se verifique que su vertido no produce impactos negativos e irreversibles sobre el medio marino.


5. Conclusión  

La información obtenida en este trabajo puede ser considerada muy útil para su aplicación a futuros proyectos similares en la cuenca mediterránea. En este trabajo se ha mostrado cómo los posibles impactos ambientales asociados a la descarga de salmuera de una planta desaladora pueden minimizarse mediante una planificación y recomendaciones apropiadas. Las dimensiones de estos efectos serán diferentes según el tipo y tamaño de la planta desaladora, las condiciones hidrogeológicas y las comunidades biológicas presentes en el área de la descarga. Hasta la fecha, la descarga de salmuera en el medio marino se ha descrito como el método más económico, y puede ser considerado para pequeñas desaladoras que empleen una dilución previa junto a una correcta  localización del vertido. Sin embargo, y debido al reciente desarrollo de esta actividad en nuestro país, es importante que la construcción y el funcionamiento de las nuevas instalaciones desaladoras vayan acompañados por una rigurosa evaluación de impacto medioambiental. Posteriormente, además, debe realizarse un estricto programa de vigilancia ambiental para conocer la conducta de su descarga y disminuir cualquier tipo de impacto asociado.    


Agradecimientos:

Gracias a Fernando Cano y a Carlos Valle por su colaboración en los primeros muestreos. A José Emilio Martínez por prestarnos la cartografía base del área. Y a la Marina del Canal de la Fontana por dejarnos un puesto de amarre y facilitarnos el trabajo en el mar. El presente estudio ha sido financiado por la empresa Pridesa y por una beca FPI de la Generalitat Valenciana (CTBPRR/2002/83).


Bibliografía

Ahmed, M., W.H. Shayya, D. Hoey, A. Mahendran, R. Morris y J. Al-Handaly (2000): Use of evaporation ponds for brine disposal in desalination plants. Desalination 130, 155-168.

Autores Varios (2003): Estudio de los efectos de incrementos de salinidad sobre la fanerógama marina Posidonia oceanica y su ecosistema, con el fin de prever y minimizar los impactos que pudieran causar los vertidos de aguas de rechazo de plantas desaladoras. Documento de síntesis. 10 pp.

Boudouresque, C.F. y A. Meinesz (1982): Decouverte de lhervier de Posidonie. Cahier Parc Nation. Port-Cross 4, 1-79.

Castriota, L., Ç.M Beltrano, O. Giambalvo, P. Vivona y G. Sunseri (2001):  A one-year study of the effects of a hyperhaline discharge from a desalination plant on the zoobenthic communities in the Ustica Island Marine Reserve (Southern Tyrrhenian Sea). En: CIESM, 2001.

Chesher, R.H. (1975): Biological impact of a large-scale desalination plant at Key West, Florida. In: Tropical marine pollution. (E.J. Ferguson and R.E. Johanes, eds.). Elsevier Scientific Publishing Company, Amsterdam, pp. 99-181.

Del Bene, J.V., G. Jirka y J. Largier (1994): Ocean brine disposal. Desalination 97, 365-372.

Einav, R., K. Harussi y D. Perry (2002): The footprint of the desalination processes on the environment. Desalination 152, 141-154.

Einav, R. y F. Lokiec (2003): Environmental aspects of a desalination plant in Ashkelon. Desalination 156, 79-85.

Gacia, E. y E. Ballesteros (2001): El impacto de las plantas desalinizadoras sobre el medio marino: la salmuera en las comunidades bentónicas mediterráneas. En: Conferencia Internacional: El Plan Hidrológico Nacional  y la Gestión Sostenible del Agua. Aspectos medioambientales, reutilización y desalación. Zaragoza, Junio 2001. 10 pp.

Höpner, T. y J. Windelberg (1996): Elements of environmental impact studies on coastal desalination plants. Desalination 108, 11-18.

Lattemann, S. y T. Höpner (2003): Seawater desalination. Impacts of brine and chemical discharges on the marine environment. Desalination Publications, LAquila, Italy. 142 pp.

Medina San Juan, J.A. (2001): La desalación en España. Situación actual y previsiones. Conferencia Internacional: El Plan Hidrológico Nacional y la Gestión Sostenible del Agua. Aspectos medioambientales, reutilización y desalación. Zaragoza, junio 2001.

Morton, A.J., I.K. Callister y N.M. Wade (1996): Environmental impacts of seawater distillation and reverse osmosis processes. Desalination 108, 1-10.

Pérez Talavera, J.L. y J.J. Quesada Ruiz (2001): Identification of the mixing processes in brine discharges carried out in Barranco del Toro Beach, south of Gran Canaria (Canary Islands). Desalination 139, 277286.

Purnama, A., H.H. Al-Barwani y M. Al-Lawatia (2003): Modeling dispersion of brine waste discharges from a coastal desalination plant. Desalination 155, 41  47.

Ramos, A.A., Y. Fernández, J.M. González, J.E. Martínez y C. Valle (2001): Valoración ambiental de posibles zonas de vertido de planta desaladora en el litoral de Xàbia (Alicante). Informe técnico, Unidad de Investigación de Biología Marina e Instituto del Agua y de las Ciencias Ambientales, Universidad de Alicante.

Ruiz, J.M. (2000): Respuesta de la fanerógama marina Posidonia oceanica (L.) Delile a perturbaciones antrópicas. Tesis doctoral. Universidad de Murcia. 212 pp.

Tomasko, D.A., N.J. Blake, C.W. Dye y M.A. Hammond (1999): Effects of the disposal of reverse osmosis seawater desalination discharges on a seagrass meadow (Thalassia testudinum) offshore of Antigua, West Indies. In: Seagrasses: Monitoring, Ecology, Physiology and Management, 99-112.

Underwood, A.J. (1997): Experiments in Ecology. Their logical design and interpretation using analysis of variance. Cambridge University Press. Cambridge, Reino Unido, 504 pp.

Valero, A., J. Uche y L. Serra (2001): La desalación como alternativa al PHN. Informe técnico, CIRCE y Centro Politécnico Superior de la Universidad de Zaragoza. 108 pp.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Hola Bem-amar, como dices puede haber un buen debate, si se está a favor o en contra de las desaladoras, yo ya me he pronunciado, que se construyan en las islas o en el desierto del Sahara me parece normal, pero que se construyan en toda la costa mediterranea, me parece una barbaridad, y más viendo la cantidad de hm3 qué este año han ido a parar al mar, vamos qué sin exagerar creo, qué el agua que ha ido al mar en estos ultimos 3 meses, *NO la desalan todas las  desaladoras que tiene España en 10 años,* y mucha de ese agua qué se ha ido, se podia haber recogido, si se hubiera invertido, todo ese dinero de las desaladoras en embalses.
Bueno, aqui os dejo otra noticia del diario El pais, que ya creo qué puse en otro hilo.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

REPORTAJE 
¿La apuesta por las desaladoras hace aguas?
La inmensa oferta planeada por el Gobierno tras la derogación del trasvase del Ebro ha chocado con la escasez de clientes 
ALEJANDRO BOLAÑOS 21/01/2008 

Vota


Resultado      58 votos

Nunca, al menos desde que lo miden los meteorólogos (1947), llovió tan poco en España como entre septiembre de 2004 y agosto de 2005, en el arranque de la legislatura que ahora acaba. Aún hoy, los sistemas hídricos de varias comunidades están al límite. "Pedimos a los ciudadanos un último esfuerzo, las desaladoras funcionarán a pleno rendimiento el próximo año". Son palabras de agosto de 2006, pero el director general del Agua, Jaime Palop, las ha repetido en sus múltiples visitas al litoral mediterráneo, la zona más sedienta, como un mantra para espantar el fantasma de la sequía, una amenaza habitual esta legislatura. La apuesta por las desaladoras es la novedad más visible de la política de agua del Gobierno. Y también la más polémica.
La noticia en otros webs
	webs en español
	en otros idiomas
El plan, que lleva cierto retraso, es el más ambicioso de Occidente
"El programa AGUA se está yendo a pique", opina el catedrático Llamas
La decisión de cancelar el proyecto de trasvase del Ebro del PP condicionó el nacimiento del programa AGUA del Gobierno socialista y muchos expertos ven en esta circunstancia su pecado original. El programa tiene en la puesta en servicio, ampliación y construcción de 36 desaladoras una de sus medidas básicas para satisfacer las necesidades de agua de las cuencas mediterráneas. Los que exigen la resurrección del trasvase insisten en el coste energético de las desaladoras y sostienen que su precio es prohibitivo para los regantes. Los que defendieron la cancelación del trasvase, creen que el Gobierno ha cedido a la presión mediática en su planificación, critican las subvenciones en el precio a los regantes y temen que problemas de sobredimensionamiento como el de Carboneras -la mayor desaladora en servicio funciona al 15% de su capacidad-, se repitan.
"La desalación es útil, lo que es un error es encomendar a las desaladoras la solución del problema del agua", opina Francisco Cabezas, director del Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua. Cabezas, que fue subdirector de Planificación Hidrológica con el Gobierno del PP, mantiene que un trasvase atendería mejor y con menos coste energético las necesidades de los regantes: "El precio del agua desalada lo van a poder pagar las ciudades, pero no los agricultores. Eso tiene implicaciones territoriales claras".
El excesivo coste energético de la desalación es una crítica habitual al sistema y el apelativo de "electricidad embotellada" ha hecho fortuna. "El gasto en electricidad por metro cúbico desalado ha disminuido mucho y aún hay margen para algún recorte adicional", rebate Antonio Estevan, de la consultora medioambiental Gea21.
Estevan pertenece a la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, que se significó por su oposición al trasvase del Ebro y su respaldo a los planes del Gobierno. Pero su visión sobre las desaladoras ha cambiado. Estevan presentará en un foro de expertos organizado por el Ministerio un estudio sobre las desaladoras en el que se critica que se hayan puesto en marcha varias plantas sin contratos cerrados que garanticen la compra de agua a un determinado precio. El informe relaciona esta práctica con cesiones del Gobierno a la presión social tras la derogación del trasvase. Y advierte de que puede haber problemas para colocar el agua que se desale y, por tanto, para que las plantas trabajen a plena capacidad, lo que dispararía los costes.
"El programa AGUA se está yendo a pique", abunda Manuel Ramón Llamas, catedrático emérito de Hidrogeología y uno de los expertos más reputados en esta materia. Las críticas de Llamas, que también pertenece a la fundación, se centran en los escasos avances del Gobierno en hacer pagar a los regantes, que consumen más del 80% del agua, el coste del abastecimiento. "Las desaladoras son una solución tecnológica interesante, pero se está volviendo a vulnerar el principio de que todos los usuarios paguen el mismo precio, no entiendo por qué los demás tenemos que seguir subvencionando a regantes que van en Mercedes". Llamas cree que tampoco ha habido avances significativos en el control de las aguas subterráneas de las que se nutren los agricultores del litoral mediterráneo con costes mínimos y, en muchos casos, sin autorización administrativa.
La perspectiva de los regantes es bien distinta. "El Ministerio quiere que aceptemos pagar 36 céntimos de euro por metro cúbico y, que si no necesitemos el agua, paguemos 25 céntimos para compensar el parón de la planta. No podemos asumirlo", afirma Francisco del Amor, presidente del sindicato central de regantes del Tajo-Segura. El sindicato, que representa a los propietarios de 130.000 hectáreas de riego en Murcia, firmó con Medio Ambiente un "compromiso de buenas intenciones" para comprar agua de la desaladora de Torrevieja, ya en obras.
Un precio de 36 céntimos por metro cúbico es un precio subvencionado, ya que las empresas del sector estiman que el coste real está entre 50 y 70 céntimos por metro cúbico, que es lo que sí pagan las poblaciones que se abastecen de agua desalada. Pero para los regantes del Tajo-Segura es mucho: el agua del trasvase les sale a 10 céntimos y la de sus pozos, gratis. "Podemos pagar eso por el agua desalada en situaciones puntuales, pero no comprometernos a comprar agua todas las campañas", añade el presidente del sindicato de regantes.
A la posibilidad de que los regantes no vayan más allá de sus "buenas intenciones", se suman los cálculos de los que creen que la demanda de agua urbana que saciarían las desaladoras están hinchados, no toman en cuenta que muchas zonas del litoral pierden población en temporada baja o anticipan planes de expansión residencial de dudosa ejecución. "Se están produciendo aumentos de oferta sin sentido, se incentivan desarrollos urbanísticos insostenibles", asegura Guido Schmidt, de la organización ecologista WWF-Adena.
El estudio de Estevan sí da argumentos a los que defienden la mejora en la eficiencia energética de la desalación. Según sus cálculos, la emisión de dióxido de carbono de las desaladoras, cuando se terminen las previstas en el programa AGUA, será equivalente a un millón de toneladas de C02, apenas el 0,25% de las emisiones totales en España. Y añade un estudio comparativo entre los costes de un trasvase (el Tajo-Segura) y una desaladora en la única localidad (Alicante) en la que ambas técnicas conviven: el coste energético de poner el agua en la casa de un alicantino resulta menor con la desalación que con el trasvase.
"En el tema de las desaladoras, el ministerio se tiene que defender de dos frentes, los que exigen el agua que prometía el trasvase y los que pensamos que hay que insistir más en el ahorro, el reciclaje y el control de la demanda, el equilibrio es complicado", concede Schmidt.
En la antesala de la campaña electoral y con la sequía volviendo a amenazar esta primavera en varias comunidades, el retraso en el despliegue de las desaladoras da más aire a la polémica. Tras varios retoques al programa AGUA, se pusieron en servicio cuatro grandes desaladoras ya construidas, y se programaron cinco ampliaciones y la construcción de 17 nuevas plantas. Además de estas 26 desaladoras en el litoral mediterráneo, se han añadido ocho plantas más en Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias y Baleares. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente calcula que estas 34 desaladoras sumarán una capacidad de 713 hectómetros cúbicos. Pero los vaticinios sobre los plazos fallaron: hasta 2007, año en el que se estimó que estarían todas operativas, sólo se habían puesto en marcha dos ampliaciones en Alicante y Murcia y las plantas de Ceuta y Melilla.
Medio Ambiente rehusó atender a este periódico para explicar las razones del retraso. A nadie escapa la dificultad de poner en pie el más ambicioso plan de desalación que se acomete fuera de Oriente Próximo, con una inversión de casi 2.000 millones de euros. Pero hay más razones. Y la animadversión a los planes del Gobierno en las comunidades que esperaban el trasvase del Ebro no es ajena a ellas.
El PP ha puesto en la Comunidad Valenciana multitud de problemas al despliegue de las desaladoras. "No podemos admitir que se haya eliminado el trasvase del Ebro y se nos ofrezca como alternativa las desaladoras", reitera el consejero de Medio Ambiente valenciano, José Ramón García Antón. El dirigente popular sostiene que las desaladoras son una medida "puntual", pero que no garantizan el agua que necesita la "productiva agricultura mediterránea".
Los populares valencianos han repetido estas ideas para argumentar trabas administrativas -como las que retrasaron las obras de la desaladora de Torrevieja, que será la mayor de Europa- o en campañas publicitarias que reivindican la resurrección del trasvase del Ebro. Aunque aquí no han encontrado un respaldo nítido de la dirección nacional del PP, preocupada por la falta de votos en Cataluña y Aragón, radicalmente opuestas al trasvase.
Pese a todo, la desalación, como obra hidráulica que permite garantizar suministros de agua en un periodo no demasiado largo -se tarda menos de dos años en construirlas- gana adeptos entre los gobiernos que deben lidiar con la sequía. A la tradición de los países de Oriente Próximo o Australia, se unen ahora los encargos de países del Norte de África, EE UU o China, captados en muchos casos por empresas españolas. Y aquí, la Generalitat acaba de anunciar que pretende triplicar antes de 2010 la desalación ya prevista para Cataluña en el plan AGUA.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo otra noticia sobre las desaladoras y Acuamed, y algunas opiniones de los lectores del diario El Confidencial.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 


ESPAÑA
Medio Ambiente concede una lluvia de contratos públicos al socio de un alto cargo del Ministerio
@Carlos Ribagorda
Jueves, 23 de noviembre de 2006
  tamaño del texto   columnas da tu opinión 

 El director general de Acuamed, Adrián Baltanás. 
Se llama Adrián Baltanás y es el responsable de Acuamed, una sociedad dependiente políticamente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y cuyo objeto es invertir 4.000 millones de euros dentro de la conocida como nueva cultura del agua. Precisamente, se trata de los 4.000 millones que el PP destinó al trasvase del Ebro y que el PSOE derogó para apostar por la desalación. 
Baltanás ya fue mano derecha de Cristina Narbona en la anterior etapa de gobierno del PSOE. De 1991 a 1996 fue Director General de Obras Hidráulicas con Narbona de secretaria de Estado en el Ministerio que entonces dirigía Josep Borrell. Tras la vuelta de los socialistas al poder en 2004 y de Narbona a Medio Ambiente, Baltanás regresó al equipo de la ministra como número dos oficioso, ya que desarrollar el programa A.G.U.A. era, sin duda, el gran reto de los socialistas y de este ministerio. 
Pues bien, desde que Baltanás está instalado en Acuamed, tanto desde esta sociedad como desde la Dirección General del Agua como desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, se han otorgado numerosos contratos de ingeniería y consultoría a un socio de Baltanás: Guillermo Casanova, responsable de Iberhidra. 
En concreto, según ha comprobado este diario, Iberhidra ha sido la adjudicataria de al menos siete contratos desde que el PSOE está en el poder por valor de casi siete millones de euros, dando un salto importante en su facturación. En 2005, últimos datos conocidos, casi dobló su facturación, hasta 2,3 millones de euros. En 2001 facturó un millón de euros; 1,3 millones en 2002; 1,46 millones en 2003 y 1,3 millones en 2004.
Baltanás y Casanova, socios en Acronia
El director general de Acuamed y hombre de confianza de la ministra Narbona es socio de Casanova en Acronia S.L. Pese a que fuentes de Acuamed aseguraron a este periódico hace unos meses que ya no eran socios (ver noticia del 16 de septiembre de 2005), lo cierto es que, al menos hasta diciembre de 2005, seguían siéndolo, según se desprende de los datos aportados por Iberhidra al Registro Mercantil.
Según esta memoria, Iberhidra tiene el 33% de Acronia, donde también tiene intereses Baltanás. Acronia se dedica a servicios de hospedaje. De hecho, cuando el ahora director general de Acuamed volvió al Gobierno en 2004 cesó de la empresa como administrador único y su lugar lo ocupó Pilar Pardo, según las fuentes consultadas, pareja sentimental de Baltanás. 
El director general de Acuamed ha declarado a este periódico que "vendió su participación en Acronia a principios de 2006 y que Pilar Pardo dejó sus funciones en Acronia por las mismas fechas. Por lo tanto, ni Adrián Baltanás ni Pilar Pardo tienen ya relación con Acronia".
Otras fuentes del sector le quitan hierro al asunto. Aseguran que las relaciones entre ingenieros y consultores son constantes, todos nos conocemos, y que es normal que se den este tipo de situaciones. Si se los merece, Iberhidra no puede dejar de recibir contratos porque Baltanás llegue al ministerio, asegura a este diario el responsable de un Colegio de Ingenieros de una comunidad autónoma. 
	imprimir noticia
	enviar a un amigo
	valorar noticia (2.83/5  )
	da tu opinión 
	foros
 OPINIONES DE LOS LECTORES (10)
10 - Aquí nadie se hace rico trabajando. Todos salen diciendo lo mucho que les ha costado levantar una empresa, lo mucho que les ha costado crear no se que imperio y luego vemos que la pirámide se apoya en los tres pilares básico: políticos corruptos que recalifican terrenos y que dan pasta pública a empresas de amiguetes, jueces permisivos con la corruptela de "guante blanco" y bancos chorizos que blanquean el dinero. ¿pero nos extrañamos de algo a estas alturas? no hay más que mirar la pasta que se gastó en el AVE en comisiones y demás que fue casi tanto como el construirlo, y el Metro, y autovías, y las torres del Madrid... Y un buen pellizco revierte en el primer pilar, los políticos. Qué casualidad que estos estén siempre rondando.
	JC
	Invitado
	23/11/2006 (18:41 h)
9 - La cabra tira al monte. Ya vuelven los amigos de lo ajeno. Vuelven otra vez los Juan Guerra de turno, las Filesas, Malesas y Time Sport. Otra vez a favorecer amigotes y amiguetes. Estos se creen que España es su finca y que el dinero público, como dijo la ministra de cuota, no es de nadie. Después de 8 años de honradez nos toca sufrir otra vez a estos analfabetos intelectuales.!Qué Dios nos coja confesados!
	Román
	Invitado
	23/11/2006 (16:33 h)
8 - Si es que estos no cambian, unos quinquis como siempre. Por cierto, hay alguna desaladora funcionando, pero el agua es carísima y no vale para regar. ¿Para cuando una investigación seria de algún medio de comunicación sobre este asunto?
	salvatore
	Invitado
	23/11/2006 (14:05 h)
7 - Aparte de todo lo señalado en el artículo, que ya de por sí es grave pero evidentemente no nuevo, vuelvo a preguntar algo que hice hace unos meses sin obtener respuesta: ¿Alguien me puede indicar donde, durante ésta legislatura, se ha construido una desalinizadora? A lo peor, encima, estamos pagando informes tipo FILESA. Yo vivo en una provincia donde existen restricciones de agua y por aquí desde luego que no se ha construido ninguna. Desde luego no será por falta de mar; es la única donde se puede escoger entre Mediterráneo o Atlántico dependiendo de los contenidos en sales que mas interesen para él proceso. Saludos desde Cádiz.
	Carnaval
	Invitado
	23/11/2006 (13:00 h)
6 - Entonces ahora lo entiendo. Se trata de lo de siempre. Como en la adjudicación de los contratos de los trasvases estos no intervinieron nadie les "agradeció" nada y tenían que pagar unas obras en las que ni picharon ni cortaron para adjudicarlas. Solución: se cargan los trasvases, comienzan a construir desalinizadoras (para el que no lo sepa todas las desalinizadoras las está desarrollando acuamed) y todo se reparte en familia. 100 años de honradez. Por cierto, las desalinizadortas son altamente contaminantes en CO2.

----------


## jasg555

Los levantinos están como locos poniendo todo tipo de pegas a las desaladoras, así a ver si da la vuelta a la tortilla y se retoma el trasvase del Ebro.

El agua la pagan muy barata, incluso al precio que estiman las desaladoras en baratísima.
Si se pagaran los costes reales, el ahorro haría que no faltara en ningún sitio.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo otra noticia sobre la desaladora de Torrevieja, donde dice lo que va a costar ese agua.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

Fuente: ABC.es

El coste energético limita una desaladora que consumirá lo mismo que Torrevieja en un día de agosto 

D. MARTÍNEZ|ALICANTE 
25-1-2010 12:22:28
Uno de los argumentos empleados por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para apostar por la desalación en perjuicio del trasvase del Ebro fue el impacto ambiental del acueducto. Sin embargo, los datos relativos al consumo energético de las desaladoras, facilitados por la propia sociedad estatal Acuamed -que promueve estas plantas- ponen en cuestión el citado argumento.
La desaladora torrevejense, la mayor de Europa cuando se ponga en funcionamiento para generar 80 hectómetros cúbicos al año, originará un consumo eléctrico superior a los 50 megavatios (MW) al día, o lo que es lo mismo: cincuenta millones de vatios. La cifra equivale al consumo energético de toda la ciudad de Torrevieja en un día del mes de agosto, cuando en la ciudad salinera residen más de 500.000 personas, según explicaron fuentes municipales.
Acuamed, de hecho, admitió en 2008 que la desaladora no podía conectarse a una red local «saturada», por lo que la planta necesitará esperar a la construcción de una nueva línea de transporte -no de suministro- de Iberdrola contemplada en el plan energético 2008-2016. Hasta entonces, no podrá funcionar a pleno rendimiento, y podría verse obligada a desconectarse cada vez que la demanda registre un pico.
El coste energético aproximado para la planta es de cuatro kilovatios (kW) por metro cúbico de agua desalada. El consumo del trasvase del Ebro, según un informe encargado por el Gobierno en 2003, era de sólo 2,5 kW por metro cúbico de agua trasvasada. Es decir, algo más de la mitad.
Agua más cara
El coste de desalar agua se trasladará al precio final que pague el consumidor. De hecho, los regantes rechazan el agua de las desaladoras en base al coste del metro cúbico, sensiblemente superior que el del trasvase Tajo-Segura, al que la planta aspira a suplir.
De hecho, el precio del agua desalada se estima en 0,5 euros por metro cúbico. Un coste que sitúa la desalación muy lejos de las posibilidades económicas de los regantes alicantinos, que podrían no obstante pagar algo menos -según se desprendió de las negociaciones entre Gobierno y Riegos de Levante- gracias a una subvención.
El precio del metro cúbico del derogado trasvase del Ebro se estipuló en 0,3 euros por metro cúbico, aún por debajo del precio subvencionado del agua desalada. La diferencia es aún mayor en relación al Tajo-Segura -al que aspira a suplir la planta de Torrevieja-, que supone 0,1 euros por metro cúbico.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola de nuevo.

Quizas sí que haya llegado el momento de pronunciarse sobre la opinion sobre las desaladoras como hace Fede.
*Con respecto al coste*; en vista del afan urbanizador en el levante sin tenr reecursos para sostener luego sus nuevas concentraciones humanas, normalmente de lujo, creo que estan en disposicion de poder asimiliar el coste, a precio real y sin subvenciones, por lo que las desaladoras serían necesarias para estos nuevos proyactos (contando sus campos de golf y jardines paradisiacos).

*Respecto a los trasvases* Nadie (al menos en lo que yo tengo oido) se ha opuesto a un trasvase por necesidades de consumo de boca y riegos con una gestion responsable y restringido al urbanismo existente en las ciudades y no a las urbanizaciones creadas con el afan especulador. 
*
Por impacto medioambiental y daños al fondo marino*  Pese a los estudios de la universidad de Alicante y sabiendo los proyectos de desaladoras existentes en todo el litoral levantino, creo que los vertidos de salmueras al mar que es evidente que van en aumento, pienso que es mucho el daño que se va a hacer. Los estudios realizados están sujetos a los vertidos de una desaladora en concreto y no contemplan el conjunto de los vertidos ni mucho menos el impacto de los mismos.
*Por inversiones en infraestructuras* Sabiendo la necesidad de agua y la escasez de precipitaciones en el levante, se hace necasaria una serie de infraestructuras que garanticen el acceso a unos recursos hidraulicos necesarios para el consumo de boca y riego. Los ríos de la vertiente no tienen un flujo de caudal constante por lo que se hace evidente una falta de reservas que garanticen este recurso. 
Totalmente necesario un plan que acometa estas instalaciones que nos faciliten el disponer de reservas. 


Y aquí mi opinión personal:
Las desaladoras suponen un coste elevado en inversion, gasto de energia para la obtención de agua de consumo, gasto de energia en una mayor neutralizacion de los vertidos (siempre dañinos aunque se intente minimizar). Una energia que no siempre se dispone de ella por lo que hay que traerla de otro sitio.
Que si bien el agua es escasa en la vertiente levantina, la demanda ha crecido de forma muy superior a la prevista, esta demanda ha crecido por el afan de hacer negocio y la especulacion. No se puede hacer negocio con un bien del que no dispones y menos aún que te lo regalen.
Creo que en vez de desaladoras mas bien lo que hace falta una gestión seria, en manos de profesionales y tecnicos y nunca en manos de politicos. Hace falta una inversion en la modernización y reparacion de los sistemas de riego; no se puede asimilar una demanda contionua de agua a la vez que dejamos que se escape con canales seriamente dañados. Hace falta un estudio serio que dictamine la necesidad real del agua que se necesita y su reparto solidario. 
Y por ultimo, creo que vendría mas bien una inversión en la creación de nuevos embalses que aumemnten las reservas a la vez que aumentarían nuestra capacidad de en materia energia hidroelectrica.

Amigo FEDE: yo tambien digo No a las desaladoras. 

Puedo estar equivocado, en todo ó en parte, y agadezco de antemano la rectificación.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Y aquí mi opinión personal:
> Las desaladoras suponen un coste elevado en inversion, gasto de energia para la obtención de agua de consumo, gasto de energia en una mayor neutralizacion de los vertidos (siempre dañinos aunque se intente minimizar). Una energia que no siempre se dispone de ella por lo que hay que traerla de otro sitio.
> Que si bien el agua es escasa en la vertiente levantina, la demanda ha crecido de forma muy superior a la prevista, esta demanda ha crecido por el afan de hacer negocio y la especulacion. No se puede hacer negocio con un bien del que no dispones y menos aún que te lo regalen.
> Creo que en vez de desaladoras mas bien lo que hace falta una gestión seria, en manos de profesionales y tecnicos y nunca en manos de politicos. Hace falta una inversion en la modernización y reparacion de los sistemas de riego; no se puede asimilar una demanda contionua de agua a la vez que dejamos que se escape con canales seriamente dañados. Hace falta un estudio serio que dictamine la necesidad real del agua que se necesita y su reparto solidario. 
> Y por ultimo, creo que vendría mas bien una inversión en la creación de nuevos embalses que aumemnten las reservas a la vez que aumentarían nuestra capacidad de en materia energia hidroelectrica.
> 
> Amigo FEDE: yo tambien digo No a las desaladoras. 
> ...


Hola amigo Ben-amar, yo tambien puedo estar equivocado, pero me parece mucho más racional, aprovechar los recursos que nos caen del cielo, qué ir a buscarlos al mar, por el evidente coste económico y medio ambiental, por lo que suscribo todo lo que opinas.  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

La desalación gana al trasvase
Los expertos defienden la construcción de plantas desaladoras como solución estructural a la sequía // Piden que se despolitice el debate y se discutan las alternativas técnicas

Imagen de archivo del interior de la planta desaladora ‘Bahía de Palma’, en Palma de Mallorca. AFP
MANUEL ANSEDE - Madrid - 02/04/2008 21:11

La reciente propuesta de la Generalitat de Catalunya de trasvasar agua del río Segre al Llobregat, para paliar la sequía en la región, ha reanimado el enfrentamiento entre los partidarios de la desalación y los adictos de los trasvases. Pero, sobre todo, ha vuelto a poner de manifiesto que la gestión del agua en España se ha convertido en una bandera capaz de politizar hasta las soluciones técnicas.

“Me molesta la simplificación política”, se queja el jefe del Área de Calidad de Aguas del Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas (CEDEX), Miguel Torres. Este ingeniero de caminos, que habla a título personal, cree que “los técnicos se deben oponer a que las desaladoras sean cosa del PSOE y los trasvases, del PP”. En su opinión, no se estaría hablando del trasvase del Segre si se hubiera agilizado la construcción de la desaladora de Barcelona, proyectada hace siete años. “En España llegamos siempre tarde a los problemas de la sequía. En Barcelona se pueden dar soluciones de emergencia, pero la solución estructural serán las desaladoras”, remacha.

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente enterró la pasada legislatura los trasvases del Plan Hidrológico Nacional del PP con una apuesta por la desalinización, plasmada en el Programa AGUA (Actuaciones para la Gestión y la Utilización del Agua). Hoy, en España, existen más de 950 desaladoras, con una capacidad total de producción de dos millones de metros cúbicos de agua al día, que abastece a 10 millones de habitantes, según la Asociación Tecnológica para el Tratamiento del Agua (ATTA).

Sin embargo, los detractores de las plantas desaladoras siguen viéndolas como las centrales nucleares del mar. En uno de los debates electorales televisados, Rajoy le espetó a Zapatero: “Yo voy a llevar agua a todos los sitios, haré trasvase”. Y añadió que “las desaladoras emiten C02 y van contra el cambio climático”. Éste es uno de los argumentos más repetidos por los partidarios de los trasvases. Según ATTA, las desaladoras españolas emiten, de manera indirecta, un millón de toneladas de CO2 cada año sobre un total de 400 millones.

“Rajoy muestra puro desconocimiento técnico, es ignorancia”, replica Torres. Para el responsable de Calidad de Aguas del CEDEX, el agua desalada no es “electricidad embotellada”. “El gasto eléctrico de una familia por consumir agua desalada durante un mes es equivalente al de poner tres lavadoras”, afirma.

El director general de ATTA, Ángel Cajigas, no esconde las debilidades de la desalación –coste, dependencia energética e impacto ambiental–, pero confía en la innovación tecnológica para reducir su impacto. Además, recalca el otro lado de la balanza: el agua desalada es un recurso ilimitado, se adapta a la demanda y genera una mínima incertidumbre.

Para el investigador Francesc Gallart, del Instituto de Ciencias de la Tierra del CSIC, “la política del agua, como indica su nombre, es política, los científicos suelen ser los últimos en dar su opinión”. Para Gallart, “el trasvase es una de las agresiones más duras al medio, y más ahora, cuando los sistemas fluviales están bajo mínimos”. El investigador pone el ejemplo del trasvase del Segre, que no aconseja: “Sacas agua de un sitio para ponerla en otro, pero también trasvasas la fauna, y luego te encuentras especies invasoras, como el mejillón cebra, en todas partes”. Además, señala, “las desaladoras tienen un interruptor, las puedes parar, pero, ¿cómo desmontas un trasvase?”.

----------


## ben-amar

«En ingeniería no hay una solución única»

Entrevista a Edelmiro Rúa, presidente del Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos

El catedrático de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid –y presidente del Colegio Oficial de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos– pide un Pacto del Agua que tenga en cuenta todas las opciones.

¿Desaladoras o trasvases?

En matemáticas, dos más dos son cuatro, pero en ingeniería no hay una solución única. Las dos opciones son buenas. Para un caso puntual pueden ser muy buenas las desaladoras y muy malo el trasvase, o viceversa. O pueden ser complementarias.

¿Alguna de las alternativas presenta más inconvenientes desde el punto de vista técnico?

Es difícil contestar. La desalación ha avanzado mucho, pero sigue teniendo un consumo energético alto. Y hay que tener en cuenta el problema del vertido de la salmuera al mar. Por otro lado, en muchos lugares es muy difícil hacer que llegue un trasvase.

¿Qué le parece el Programa Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente?

El Programa Agua está compuesto por una serie de actuaciones puntuales, pero debería proponer una planificación más completa. España tiene agua suficiente para todos, no puede ser que cada año estemos con el agua al cuello. Este año podemos aceptar soluciones de emergencia, pero es inadmisible que dentro de cinco años estemos otra vez agarrándonos este tipo de soluciones.

¿Es posible hacer una planificación a largo plazo con la actual politización del problema del agua?

Es necesario. La solución al problema pasa por la firma de un Pacto del Agua entre todos los partidos, con el objetivo de resolver el problema durante muchos años. Además, un Pacto del Agua, con la realización de infraestructuras asociada, puede amortiguar el desempleo que se avecina en el sector de la construcción.


«Es necesario subir el precio del agua»

Entrevista a Alberto Fernández, responsable de Aguas Continentales de WWF/Adena

Esta organización ecologista recela de la desalinización y los trasvases, y propone medidas de ahorro.

¿Desaladoras o trasvases?

Estamos radicalmente en contra de los trasvases intercuencas, porque las divisiones administrativas no pueden romper la unidad natural de las cuencas hidrográficas.

¿Qué inconvenientes presentan los trasvases?

Los trasvases generan conflictos sociales y, además, favorecen un desarrollo desmedido en regiones en las que el agua sería un factor limitante. Por ejemplo, Murcia ha creado un sistema de desarrollo basado en el regadío, y ya no se puede parar el trasvase Tajo-Segura. Si no se hubiera hecho el trasvase, el crecimiento hubiese sido equilibrado, acorde con los recursos locales.

¿Qué alternativas proponen?

Hay que poner a punto los sistemas de ahorro, modernizar las redes de distribución y crear bancos de agua [mecanismos para vender o arrendar derechos de agua]. Pero, claro, con la modernización de las redes no hay foto de inauguración, y en época de sequía queda muy bien proponer un trasvase entre cuencas.

¿También se oponen a las desaladoras?

Las desaladoras tienen problemas ambientales, pero su consumo energético es similar al del trasvase del Ebro. Por otro lado, la construcción de desaladoras supone una política de oferta, y como hay agua se deja de gestionar la demanda. Es necesario subir el precio, porque el agua en España es muy barata. En cualquier caso, preferimos las desaladoras al trasvase, pero estas opciones no deben evitar que se tomen otras medidas.

¿Las desaladoras actuales afectan la flora marina?

Los impactos en la posidonia son muy bajos, y con una buena planificación y ubicación pueden evitarse.

----------


## ben-amar

C. Valenciana Valencia Comarcas Castelló Panorama Sucesos Internacional España Sociedad Cultura Tecnología Documentos
Levante-EMV.com » Comunitat Valenciana

Cotino defiende que los trasvases son más ecológicos que las desaladoras
El vicepresidente critica el elevado coste del agua desalada y defiende que la de los trasvases es mucho más barata


LEVANTE-EMV VALENCIA ?
El vicepresidente tercero y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, criticó ayer el "nulo criterio del Partido Socialista a la hora plantear soluciones al déficit hídrico que padece la Comunitat Valenciana". En su opinión, "las pocas soluciones que plantea son excesivamente caras y medioambientalmente mucho más negativas", dijo el representante del Consell, que defendió que los trasvases "son mucho más ecológicos que las desaladoras".
Cotino realizó estas declaraciones en la presentación de la Cátedra de Agua y Energías Renovables creada por la Universidad CEU Cardenal Herrera con el patrocinio del Forum Solidari per l'Aigua i el Medi Ambient (Fosama). Junto al vicepresidente participaron José Alberto Parejo, rector de la Universidad CEU Cardenal Herrera, Mª Àngels Ramón-Llin, concejala de Calidad Medioambiental, Energías Renovables y Cambio Climático del Ayuntamiento de Valencia; Iñaki Bilbao, director del Instituto CEU de Derecho y Ética Ambienta, Francisco Cabezas, director de la Fundación Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua en Murcia y Federico Llorca Navasquillo, presidente de la Federación Valenciana. Forum Solidari per l'Aigua i el Medi Ambient.
"Pensar que construir desaladoras por toda la Comunitat es la solución para resolver el problema del agua demuestra que no se es consciente de la realidad de nuestro territorio", acusó el vicepresidente. "La desalación -agregó- es muy cara; tiene todo un proceso que encarece ostensiblemente el agua y el resultado es que no se puede gastar. Los precios no son consumibles en el mercado". El metro cúbico de agua que sale de una desaladora para consumo o para regadío asciende a 0,80 céntimos, según los técnicos, recordó.

Derogación política del trasvase
Cotino argumentó que, *"por mucha desaladora que se haga, el agricultor no puede pagar el agua desalada al precio de coste que sale de una de estas plantas, sin olvidar los problemas medioambientales que provoca la salmuera en el mar".*
*"Teniendo en cuenta todos estos problemas es evidente que los trasvases son la mejor solución para la Comunitat Valenciana. De la misma manera que la derogación del trasvase del Ebro fue una cuestión política, no técnica. Nadie debate hoy en día que los trasvases no sean ecológicos, al contrario todos están de acuerdo que los trasvases lo son más que las desaladoras"*, destacó.

----------


## jasg555

Me quedo con la opinion del ingeniero de caminos, la del de Adena y la del del Csic.

Juan Cotino, hoy en día, no tiene credibilidad ninguna. Y lo que dice es una barbaridad.

----------


## ben-amar

> Me quedo con la opinion del ingeniero de caminos, la del de Adena y la del del Csic.
> 
> Juan Cotino, hoy en día, no tiene credibilidad ninguna. Y lo que dice es una barbaridad.


Está claro que el agua resultante de las desaladoras sale carisima, para lo que los pequeños agricultores y los ciudadanos pueden pagar, que en ocasiones hay que acercar la energia electrica hasta ellas y que tambien suponen un buen coste.
Claro que este sr. lo dice porque prefiere los trasvases, no hay que investigar mucho el porqué.
Pero tampoco es razonable un trasvase sin limites.

----------


## jasg555

Mientras no se prime el ahorro y el reciclaje del agua, la demanda seguirá creciendo, y cualquier trasvase se quedará corto y para siempre, como dice el de ADENA.

La tecnología debe avanzar, los aerogeneradores, cada vez se fabrican con mejores prestaciones, y hace una década era impensable que se usar el sol para ACS, hoy es obligatorio en nuevas construcciones.

Sin ir más lejos, un Mitsubishi Montero de hace 12 años tenía 99 cv y gastaba 17 litros. Hoy, un Montero tiene 200 cv y gasta alrededor de 10.

Es decir, uno de los técnicos apunta que el coste eléctrico del proyectado trasvase del Ebro es similar al de desalar el agua. Lo dice él, no yo. Pero el impacto ecológico de la desaladora es mucho menor (mejorando lo de la salmuera) y el recurso es casi ilimitado.
HAy que tener en cuenta que el precio del agua del ATS está tremendamente subvencionado, y por eso, losbeneficiarios lo ven como un coste barato.
HAbría que cobrar el m3 al coste real que supone, y las opiniones cambiarían.

Yo no tengo dudas, la desalación, con los avances técnicos que haya que hacer, es el futuro. Los trasvases son el pasado, pero pasado pasado.

Aún así, como hay votos por en medio, es un tema complicado.

----------


## ben-amar

> " el impacto ecológico de la desaladora es mucho menor (mejorando lo de la salmuera) y el recurso es casi ilimitado.
> HAy que tener en cuenta que el precio del agua del ATS está tremendamente subvencionado, y por eso, losbeneficiarios lo ven como un coste barato.
> HAbría que cobrar el m3 al coste real que supone, y las opiniones cambiarían."


No entro en costes porque no los conozco, y eso que he buscado, pero no me pueden decir que son similares cuando tienen que subvencionar de forma escandalosa el precio del agua de las desaladoras.
Para nada de acuerdo en lo relativo al impacto ecologico de las desaladoras. Los pocos estudios que hay ó aparecen sobre el vertido de salmueras al mar y su impacto en los lechos marinos con su flora y fauna, entiendo que son interesados. Practicamente, casi te vienen a decir que son beneficiosos por lo minimo que es su efecto.
Los trasvases se idearon para lo que se idearon, esto es, abastecimiento de emrgencia; ahora es obligación de mantener los trasvases para, a costa de otros, enriquecerse unos pocos.
No hay desaladora en la actualidad, ni en proyecto, que sea capaz con su inagotables recursos, de mantener la demanda de los que exigen esos trasvases, siendo como dices el pasado pasado.

No hay recursos suficientes cuando no se hace un uso racional de lo que se dispone ó te ceden por , en principio, solidaridad.

----------


## cantarin

> No entro en costes porque no los conozco, y eso que he buscado, pero no me pueden decir que son similares cuando tienen que subvencionar de forma escandalosa el precio del agua de las desaladoras.
> ... Los trasvases se idearon para lo que se idearon, esto es, abastecimiento de emrgencia; ahora es obligación de mantener los trasvases para, a costa de otros, enriquecerse unos pocos.
> No hay desaladora en la actualidad, ni en proyecto, que sea capaz con su inagotables recursos, de mantener la demanda de los que exigen esos trasvases, siendo como dices el pasado pasado.
> 
> No hay recursos suficientes cuando no se hace un uso racional de lo que se dispone ó te ceden por , en principio, solidaridad.


Hola compañeros:

Las desaladoras pueden ser un complemento cuando hay sequía se puede sacar agua, pero no es la solucion al problema, es por decirlo asi una "niapa".

El impacto ecológico va en funcion de los avances técnicos, porque el ATS no digamos como deja el rio tajo, si eso no es un impacto negativo sobre el medio ambiente que venga dios y lo vea. Las desaladoras tienen un elemento ilimitado que es agua de mar, ahora bien los costes y los impactos medioambientas tienen algo que decir.

Desde luego lo del coste es de risa, segun hemos leido en un documento presentado por un documento el coste del m3 de ATS es de 0,1 euros por m3, vamos de risa, y el desalado es de 0,3 euros por m3... De todas formas subvencionar hasta ese punto el agua es de risa, vamos como dice jags555 en la zona de Bolarque el embalse donde comienza el ATS se paga a 3,20 + iva... Un poquito de sentido común, una cosa es subvencionar para que el agricultor pueda subsistir y otra cosa es ya regalar el agua... Además si son capaces de hacer 3 cosechas al año, supongo yo que habrá dinero para pagar el agua a un precio mas razonable no?




> No hay recursos suficientes cuando no se hace un uso racional de lo que se dispone ó te ceden por , en principio, solidaridad


No hay mayor verdad que esta, si no se hace un uso racional del agua, aqui no existe fuente que pueda acabar con la sed de esa zona, por mucho que hagamos interconexiones, desaladoras, trasvases, etc. si aquello no se pone en uso racional no hay cuestion que lo soluciones.

Pasar de 90000 hectareas en regadio en 1990 a casi 200000 en el año 2000 me parece un disparate la poca agua que tienen, y la que cada vez necesitan mas pedir por esas subidas de hectáreas. Un poco más de Racionalidad y un crecimiento sostenible, si eso no impera en aquella region, es una tonteria hacer nada, porque crecerá y crecerá el deficit hidrico año tras año. 

USO RACIONAL Y DESARROLLO SOSTENIBLE la unica solucion al problema empieza por ahí, luego si hay que hacer infraestructuras se hacen, las que sean mas convenientes, yo no soy un ingeniero de camino, canales y puertos para saberlo, pero por sentido común, lo que ha dicho Ben Amar es una verdad como un templo.

----------


## jasg555

Como dice Cantarín, DESARROLLO SOSTENIBLE. Multiplicar por más del doble el nº de Has de regadío, teniendo un falso "déficit hídrico", es pensar que todo vale.

Por no decir que ya se estaban roturando terrenos ante la inminente llegada del agua del Ebro, lo cual ya es el acabose.

Y es que no hay un mínimo control.

Por eso, las desaladoras,  modernizándolas y optimizándolas como cualquier tecnología, será el futuro.

No les queda otra.

----------


## ben-amar

> .
> 
> ...... que ya se estaban roturando terrenos ante la inminente llegada del agua del Ebro, lo cual ya es el acabose.
> 
> Y es que no hay un mínimo control.
> 
> Por eso, las desaladoras,  modernizándolas y optimizándolas como cualquier tecnología, será el futuro.
> 
> No les queda otra.


Aquí está el problema, y ante esto , no sirven ni los trasvases ni las desaladoras ni nada. De esa forma acaban hasta con el agua del mar.
Las desaladoras serian un buen complemento, optimizandolas, reduciendo al minimo sus vertidos de salmueras, abaratando los costes de traer una energia que no siempre tienen a mano, AHORRANDO agua; muy buena gestión (discutible, muy discutible) pero no se puede decir que ahorren agua cuando cada año necesitan mas.
Ni los trasvases , las desaladoras y todo el hielo de los polos, aportan la suficiente agua que cada año piden.
Hace falta alguien que les ponga los pies en el suelo.
De esa forma no se pueden conceder mas trasvases ni hacer mas desaladoras, cada vez mas grandes.

----------


## jasg555

> Aquí está el problema, y ante esto , no sirven ni los trasvases ni las desaladoras ni nada. De esa forma acaban hasta con el agua del mar.
> Las desaladoras serian un buen complemento, optimizandolas, reduciendo al minimo sus vertidos de salmueras, abaratando los costes de traer una energia que no siempre tienen a mano, AHORRANDO agua; muy buena gestión (discutible, muy discutible) pero no se puede decir que ahorren agua cuando cada año necesitan mas.
> Ni los trasvases , las desaladoras y todo el hielo de los polos, aportan la suficiente agua que cada año piden.
> Hace falta alguien que les ponga los pies en el suelo.
> De esa forma no se pueden conceder mas trasvases ni hacer mas desaladoras, cada vez mas grandes.


 Como bien dices Ben-amar, deben ponerles los pies en el suelo. Pero con el vivero de votos incondicionales que tienen allí, no se atreven.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Como decís, es que si no se pasa a un uso racional del agua, ni todo el agua del mar desalada les bastaría. Lo peor del caso, no es ya los votos que mueve el tema, el problema es que no reconocen que estan subiendo exponencialmente un regadio que no es fáctible sin el agua de otros, estan hipotecando el futuro de otros españoles como ellos que tienen el mismo derecho constitucionalmente hablando, y todo ello en aras de defender, como en este foro se ha hecho: "que como allí se aprovecha mejor el agua y produce riqueza hay que llevarla allí, que el agua hay que mirarlo en funcion de la rentabilidad y en murcia es mucho mas rentable que en la cuenca del tajo, que tienen derecho a ese agua poco menos que por encima de los derechos de la gente del tajo como si fuera suya, de echo ya se vió en las pancartas "El agua del trasvase es nuestra".

Si no son capaces de reconocer que ese desarrollo que lleva no es sostenible, que hay que reducir el nº de hectáreas y encima en 10 años de sequía cogen y "doblan" el nº de hectáreas, y encima los malos son los castellano manchegos que no quiere dar el agua. Deben arreglar su problema del deficit cada vez mayor y creciente constantemente. Una economía familiar es lo que necesitan. Ya que hablan de rentabilidad, si no ponen freo a tanto exceso, porque nos guste o no, gastar tanta cantidad de agua en ampliar cultivos, campos de golf, urbanizaciones a tropemoche, etc. 

Primero solucionemos la viga que tenemos en nuestro propio ojo, y después busquemos solucionar la paja en el ojo ajeno. Quizás entonces, cuando alguien ponga orden en ese desaguisado quizás la solucion pase por un uso racional complementario de las desaladoras.

Pd. El problema del agua de desaladora no es que sea mala, sencillamente que es casi dos veces el precio subvencionado del trasvase 0,17 euros/m3 frente a 0,3 euros/m3 de la desalada, y es tan barata ahora porque el gobierno de la nacion anterior decidió eliminar el canon que pagaba para colaborar al pago de la puesta en marcha del trasvase tajo segura, y esos 0,17 euros tienen que repartirlos entre pagar el agua a CLM, el canon a la cuenca y los arreglos que se hagan en el acueducto. ¿Y es rentable?...

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diariocriticocv.com
http://www.diariocriticocv.com/notic...not333924.html

Un saludo a todos.

*Denuncia por la contaminación de las desaladoras*
El PP de Alicante plantea denunciar al Gobierno central ante la UE por la "contaminación" de las desaladoras

DIARIOCRÍTICO COMUNITAT VALENCIANA - Sábado 12 de junio de 2010 a las 18:48 h.
El Foro del Agua del PP de la provincia de Alicante planteó denunciar ante la Unión Europea (UE) al Gobierno presidido por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero "por la contaminación que producen las desaladoras tanto en la tierra como en el mar con los vertidos que producen", según informó el partido.

Para ello, el Foro decidió también reclamar a la UE la elaboración de un estudio del impacto ambiental que producen las desaladoras, según manifestó la secretaria general del PP de Alicante, Mónica Lorente, y el vicesecretario de Organización, Miguel Ortiz. 

La iniciativa fue secundada por la eurodiputada murciana Cristina Gutiérrez, que también participó en el Foro junto a la directora general de Aquagest Levante, Asunción Martínez, y el redactor del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, Alfonso Cabezas. Por su parte, el alcalde de Callosa y diputado provincial del Ciclo Hídrico, Francisco Javier Pérez Trigueros ejerció como coordinador del Foro.

Además, en el Foro participaron más de un centenar de alcaldes, concejales y responsables del partido, así como destacados representantes de la sociedad civil, el campo y el tejido social y económico, caso del presidente de Asaja, Eladio Aniorte, el responsable de los regantes de la margen derecha del Segura y el juez de Aguas de Orihuela, Jesús Abadía, entre otros.

Asimismo, el Foro exigió al Gobierno central "que active los mecanismos para abaratar el precio del agua". En este sentido, Mónica Lorente explicó que "durante tres años, el Gobierno de Zapatero ha impulsado diferentes subidas del precio del agua bajo el argumento de la escasez. El resultado es que hoy, el agua, es un 36 por ciento más cara que hace tres años". 

"Ahora -continuó Lorente- ese mismo Gobierno nos dice que los problemas se han acabado durante un tiempo porque ha llovido mucho y hay mucha agua. Por tanto, como estamos en crisis, reclamamos al Gobierno que aprovechando que ahora la lluvia nos ha dejado tanta agua, reduzca el precio, del mismo modo que lo subió cuando había escasez", agregó.

Por otra parte, en este evento se decidió apoyar la propuesta de los residentes europeos de elaborar vídeos en inglés que reivindiquen el trasvase del Ebro, el del Tajo- Segura y el del Júcar-Vinalopó "para trasladar a la opinión pública internacional la necesidad de llevar a cabo estas infraestructuras".

El Foro del Agua quiso también reivindicar el papel de los ayuntamientos y de la Diputación de Alicante "en la defensa del agua, la optimización de los recursos hídricos y la creación y desarrollo de infraestructuras hídricas para el mejor aprovechamiento del agua". 

En este sentido, el diputado del Ciclo Hídrico y alcalde de Callosa de Segura, Francisco Javier Pérez Trigueros, aseveró que la Diputación de Alicante "ha invertido 200 millones de euros en los últimos cuatro años en infraestructuras para el abastecimiento, saneamiento y depuración del agua" y, a su juicio, "está haciendo un gran esfuerzo con el agua, porque la provincia de Alicante lo necesita".

En este sentido, la directora general de Aquagest, Asunción Martínez, subrayó el "altísimo índice de aprovechamiento del agua en la provincia de Alicante, muy por encima de del resto de España" y la eurodiputada Cristina Gutiérrez destacó que en toda la Unión Europea "constituye un ejemplo la gestión del agua en el Levante español". De hecho, comentó que ha sido invitada por Holanda a la Expo de Sanghai "para ofrecer una conferencia sobre esta cuestión".

Finalmente, Mónica Lorente, afirmó que "si dependiese del PSOE, podríamos estar 50 años esperando a que lloviera para tener agua". "Es evidente, que con el agua desalada perdemos competitividad y nosotros reivindicamos más agua y de mejor calidad porque la necesitamos para el consumo humano, para la agricultura y para crear empleo", concluyó

----------


## jasg555

La maquinaria está bien engrasada y funcionando a tope. Esperando acontecimientos.

Mal futuro le espera a los ríos españoles y al medio ambiente. Habrá lucha en grande.

----------


## cantarin

¡Pobres canarios!!! deben estar manando en contaminacion, porque con la de años que llevan con las desaladoras deben estar perdidos...

Cuando la politica deje de impregnar todo aquello que tiene que ver con el agua, cuanto mejor nos iria a los ciudadanos. Menos demagogia con el tema de la contaminacion de las desaladoras, claro que contaminan, ¿Es que hay algun sistema de produccion de agua para murcia que no tenga algun impacto?... O es que el tajo como un desierto no es también un problema a corregir. 

Si leemos algunso post, que no recuerdo ahora bien si fue salut o lujan, quien nos hablo de la mejora en las técnicas de desalación por osmosis, creo que era asi, que cada vez se van mejorando y contaminando menos.

Lo que dudo es si el agua que va al mar por los rios realiza una disminucion de la concetración de la salmuera en el mar, si así fuera habría que plantearse poruqe el Segura suelta tan poca agua al mar con la contaminación de la salmuera que suelta por gran producion de la deslacion. Los cauces ecológicos y las funciones biológicas debían estar primando sobre los intereses económicos y políticos.

Y como dice jagss555 habra una gran lucha en adelante por la defensa de los rios, el mar y el medio ambiente, buscando ese desarrollo sostenible que empice a poner un poco de sentido común a nuestra forma de vivir que hipoteca el futuro de nuestros hijos.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

> ¡Pobres canarios!!! deben estar manando en contaminacion, porque con la de años que llevan con las desaladoras deben estar perdidos...


Pues en ciertos sitios sí.

La playa que se sitúa a sotavento de la desaladora es LA MÁS contaminada del archipiélago, y me arriesgaría a decir del país.

Además, está probado que las praderas de _cimodosea nodosa_, fanerógama marina equivalente a la _posydonia oceanica_ del Mediterráneo están en constante regresión. especialmente en el área de influencia del emisario de la salmuera de la desaladora, debido al aumento de la salinidad del agua.




> Cuando la politica deje de impregnar todo aquello que tiene que ver con el agua, cuanto mejor nos iria a los ciudadanos. Menos demagogia con el tema de la contaminacion de las desaladoras, claro que contaminan, ¿Es que hay algun sistema de produccion de agua para murcia que no tenga algun impacto?... O es que el tajo como un desierto no es también un problema a corregir.


Sí que hay un sistema de producción de agua que no contamina, pero impacto sí que tiene, basta con ver Asturias hoy: La lluvia.




> Si leemos algunso post, que no recuerdo ahora bien si fue salut o lujan, quien nos hablo de la mejora en las técnicas de desalación por osmosis, creo que era asi, que cada vez se van mejorando y contaminando menos.


Creo recordar que yo no fui, pero está claro que si no se invierte en mejorar los tratamientos de desalación (la ósmosis inversa es el más rentable acutalmente, pese a la energía necesaria) ibamos a ir aviados.

Cuanto más eficiente sea una planta desaladora, menos contaminación producirá por m^3 desalado.




> Lo que dudo es si el agua que va al mar por los rios realiza una disminucion de la concetración de la salmuera en el mar, si así fuera habría que plantearse poruqe el Segura suelta tan poca agua al mar con la contaminación de la salmuera que suelta por gran producion de la deslacion. Los cauces ecológicos y las funciones biológicas debían estar primando sobre los intereses económicos y políticos.


El agua de los ríos evidentemente reduce la salinidad del mar. En el Amazonas, la influencia llega a notarse muchas millas mar adentro.

Claro está que nuestros ríos no son el Amazonas. Pero la influencia de las desaladoras podría, en parte, reducirse si tanto los ríos como los emisarios de las mismas veriteran en el mismo sitio. Si están separado poco puede hacerse.

Por otro lado está la cuestión de la contaminación, pues la salmuera no sólo es agua con mucha sal, sino que también contiene productos químicos como, por ejemplo, floculantes, para facilitar el paso del agua por los filtros y para impedir su saturación.




> Y como dice jagss555 habra una gran lucha en adelante por la defensa de los rios, el mar y el medio ambiente, buscando ese desarrollo sostenible que empice a poner un poco de sentido común a nuestra forma de vivir que hipoteca el futuro de nuestros hijos.
> 
> Un Saludo.


A esto nada que añadir, salvo que desgraciadamente pienso que es una batalla perdida.

El Desarrollo Sostenible (y sustentable, como decía mi profesor de Gestión del Litoral) es una utopía.

----------


## cantarin

> Pues en ciertos sitios sí.
> Creo recordar que yo no fui, pero está claro que si no se invierte en mejorar los tratamientos de desalación (la ósmosis inversa es el más rentable acutalmente, pese a la energía necesaria) ibamos a ir aviados.
> 
> Cuanto más eficiente sea una planta desaladora, menos contaminación producirá por m^3 desalado.


Hola lujan, creo que lo que lei es lo me acabas de contar lo de la osmosis inversa, y esta claro que hay que mejar si queros poder vivir un poco decentemente. Sin abusar tampoco de la desalacion. 




> El agua de los ríos evidentemente reduce la salinidad del mar. En el Amazonas, la influencia llega a notarse muchas millas mar adentro.
> 
> Claro está que nuestros ríos no son el Amazonas. Pero la influencia de las desaladoras podría, en parte, reducirse si tanto los ríos como los emisarios de las mismas veriteran en el mismo sitio. Si están separado poco puede hacerse.
> 
> Por otro lado está la cuestión de la contaminación, pues la salmuera no sólo es agua con mucha sal, sino que también contiene productos químicos como, por ejemplo, floculantes, para facilitar el paso del agua por los filtros y para impedir su saturación.


A parte de que nuestros rios no son el amazonas, ni mucho menos el Segura que no llega ni 1 metro cubico por segundo al mar, con tanta desaladora aquello va a ir mal el tema para arreglar el efecto de las desaladoras. Pero bueno siempre se puede ir por otro camino...





> El Desarrollo Sostenible (y sustentable, como decía mi profesor de Gestión del Litoral) es una utopía.


Hay luján, tantas utopias hablamos y queremos, que puede ser imposible hacer ciertas cosas, pero deben intentarse por el bien de todos. Seguramente si se hicieran no habrían ni la mitad de problemas.

Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Hola lujan, creo que lo que lei es lo me acabas de contar lo de la osmosis inversa, y esta claro que hay que mejar si queros poder vivir un poco decentemente. Sin abusar tampoco de la desalacion. 
> 
> 
> 
> A parte de que nuestros rios no son el amazonas, ni mucho menos el Segura que no llega ni 1 metro cubico por segundo al mar, con tanta desaladora aquello va a ir mal el tema para arreglar el efecto de las desaladoras. Pero bueno siempre se puede ir por otro camino...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gracias a esos utópicos, hoy en día Cabañeros es un Parque Nacional, y no un queso de gruyere por los F-18.
También gracias a esos utópicos, hoy en día Cabrera es una Reserva Marina.
Igualmente, por los utópicos se está conservando el hábitat del Oso Pardo en la Cornisa Cantábrica y en los Pirineos Occidentales.
También por un puñado de locos, y su pesadez, se conserva el Hayedo de Montejo en Guadalajara, el más meridional de Europa, con un éxito económico de su turismo ecológico sin precedentes.

Igualmente, por 4 locos pescadores conservacionistas utópicos se está conservando y aumentado la trucha común en Guadalajara y Cuenca, y en muchos lugares de Castilla y León.
Podría citar cientos de ejemplos, unos grandes y otros pequeños, pero todos importantes.

 La gestión correcta y ecológica de un río es algo totalmente necesario, y poco a poco, con pequeñas actuaciones y sobre todo sin megaobras antieconómicas. Si apuntas al Sol, si no le das, a lo mejor le das a la Luna, pero si no tiras no le das a nada.

Con respecto a las desaladoras, hoy en día su eficacia ha mejorado enormemente, y el agua de rechazo en los procesos de ósmosis cada vez es menor.
Hablando con un amigo que es un profesional del tratamiento de aguas, opina que una solución para la salmuera, además de reducirla consiste en diluirla mucho más de lo que se hace ahora, que es soltarla tal y como va en una determinada zona.

Aunque, por otra parte, apenas hace 10 años, un coche soltaba cifras astronómicas de co2, y hoy en día se han reducido a cifras inimaginables y bajando.

 Y, sí, hay que pensar en la contaminación y el impacto ambiental que produce una desaladora, estoy completamente de acuerdo. Pero es muy curioso, que quienes esgrimen ese argumento en contra de ellas, no tienen ningún rubor en minimizar el tremendo impacto en el Tajo del ATS, y en un supuesto caso el impacto en el Ebro y su delta que produciría el otro.
No es muy coherente esa contradicción.

En el peor de los casos, la contaminación la soportaría la zona que se aprovecha del agua, mientras que con el modelo actual la soporta quien la cede. 

Sin utópicos soñadores, hoy no se habría subido a la Luna ni se harían transplantes de corazón.

----------


## Salut

Dado que se plantean desaladoras por un "déficit hídrico" causado por el exceso de regadío, creo que para el Campo de Cartagena y Almería hay una solución bastante menos impactante energéticamente y que devuelve al mar agua muchísimo menos salinizada: los *invernaderos destiladores*.

Se trata de introducir dentro de invernaderos unas planchas negras sobre las que se hace circular agua del mar. Parte del agua se evapora y queda condensada dentro del invernadero, pudiéndose utilizar para riego de ese mismo invernadero.

Su punto debil sería que se trata de invernaderos menos aireados, por lo que los niveles de CO2 pueden caer por debajo del óptimo. Pero bueno, me consta que en Almería ya están canalizando los efluentes de una central térmica para inyectar CO2 en los invernaderos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Dado que se plantean desaladoras por un "déficit hídrico" causado por el exceso de regadío, creo que para el Campo de Cartagena y Almería hay una solución bastante menos impactante energéticamente y que devuelve al mar agua muchísimo menos salinizada: los *invernaderos destiladores*.


He encontrado esto sobre el tema:

Destilación

El procedimiento más simple y barato para destilar agua de mar consiste en el invernadero destilador. El agua salada se calienta en el interior de un invernadero por la acción de los rayos solares.

El vapor que se forma se condensa sobre los cristales, y las gotas de agua se recogen en un canal. Un destilador de este tipo funcionó, durante 40 años, en las salinas de Chile a finales del siglo pasado, donde suministraba 20 m³ por día de agua dulce. Sin embargo, las posibilidades de este sencillo procedimiento son limitadas, ya que la producción no puede sobrepasar los 4 o 5 litros por día y por m² de superficie de agua. 

Figura IV.4. Invernadero destilador. 
Para destilaciones a gran escala se emplea el método de evaporación súbita. Agua de mar bajo presión se calienta a 100° C y se introduce en una cámara que se encuentra a una presión menor. El resultado es una evaporación instantánea por descompresión, llamada destilación súbita. El vapor se condensa en tubos por los que fluye agua de mar fría, calentándola.

El agua dulce se separa, mientras que el agua salada no evaporada pasa a otra cámara que tiene una presión menor que la primera. La vaporización instantánea ocurre otra vez, la temperatura del agua salada disminuye, mientras que la del agua de mar que corre por los tubos, para condensar el vapor, aumenta.

En este procedimiento el intercambio de calor es muy eficiente. Cuando agua de mar a 20° C es calentada a 100° C, evaporada en varias cámaras y eventualmente descargada a 30° C otra vez al mar, las pérdidas de calor son escasas.

En la actualidad esta técnica representa 70% de la capacidad instalada en la Tierra. Sus desventajas son la corrosión y las incrustaciones de sales como carbonato de calcio (CaCO3), hidróxido de magnesio (Mg (OH)2) y sulfato de calcio (CaSO4).


Figura IV.5. Evaporación súbita. Diagrama del proceso. Mediante un proceso similar al que se ilustra, la planta de Shuaiba, en Kuwait, una de las mayores del mundo, produce casi 50 millones de litros de agua dulce por día, en cada una de sus unidades.

Procesos a través de membranas

En estos procesos se utilizan membranas de plástico para permitir el paso selectivo de iones (electrodiálisis) o agua (ósmosis inversa).

La primera instalación para electrodiálisis data de 1960. El proceso consiste, como se muestra en la figura IV.6, de dos electrodos con cargas diferentes, separados por una serie de cámaras en las cuales se encuentran membranas aniónicas (es decir, son permeables únicamente a los aniones; por ejemplo, Cl -, S04-2, etc.). Cuando no hay paso de corriente mediante los electrodos, cada compartimiento está lleno de agua salada. Al aplicarse la corriente eléctrica, los iones migran hacia el electrodo de polaridad opuesta, pasando por la membrana catiónica. El Na+, el Ca+2 y el Mg+2 se mueven hacia el electrodo negativo y se detienen al llegar a la membrana aniónica; lo mismo sucede con los aniones: migran a través de la membrana aniónica y son detenidos por la catiónica. Después de cierto tiempo se tienen compartimientos alternadamente llenos de salmuera y de agua dulce. Este proceso se emplea en Japón, la Unión Soviética, Israel, Estados Unidos y Holanda, entre otros países. 

Figura IV.6. Principios de la electrodiálisis. (a)  Conjunto de celdas separadas por membranas selectivas a los cationes (C) o a los aniones (A), antes de pasar la corriente eléctrica. (b) Después de pasar la corriente.

El segundo procedimiento con membrana, la ósmosis inversa, se ha desarrollado más recientemente. La ósmosis consiste en el transporte espontáneo de un disolvente de una solución diluida a otra más concentrada, a través de una membrana semipermeable.
Las membranas para ósmosis inversa son polímeros del poliestireno y divinilbenceno, con espesores menores que un milímetro


Cuando se encuentran agua dulce y de mar en lados opuestos de una membrana que es permeable únicamente al agua, se observa un flujo de agua dulce al agua salada. Para que este fenómeno no se presente, es decir, para que no haya transferencia del disolvente que diluya la solución salada, se requiere aplicar una presión llamada presión osmótica. El proceso de ósmosis inversa consiste en aplicar sobre la solución concentrada en sales (agua de mar) una presión mayor que la osmótica. El agua pasa por medio de la membrana en dirección contraria, aumentando el volumen total del agua dulce.

Un gran problema que enfrentan los procedimientos de membrana son las incrustaciones de sales y los de depósitos de materias orgánicas presentes en el agua de mar; de allí que las unidades de ósmosis exijan un pretratamiento importante, particularmente filtración sobre arena o tierra de diatomeas. 

Figura IV.7. Ósmosis. Si en un compartimiento hay agua pura y en el otro salada, se observa un flujo de la primera hacia el compartimiento con agua salada: es el fenómeno de la ósmosis. Si se intenta impedir este flujo de agua aplicando una presión sobre la solución más concentrada, disminuye la cantidad de agua que traspasará por ósmosis. Al aumentar dicha presión llegará un momento en que el flujo de agua se detendrá. Esta presión de equilibrio es la denominada presión osmótica.

----------


## Salut

^^ Los invernaderos destiladores interesan por su sencillez de construcción y bajo coste de mantenimiento. Las otras técnicas más avanzadas que comentas sirven para exprimir hasta la última gota de agua dulce, pero precisamente por esto echan salmuera muy concentrada al mar.

La cuestión es sobre todo que ese invernadero destilador esté integrado en un invernadero de cultivo, para reducir la infraestructura necesaria (bastarían unas planchas negras y 4 tuberías de agua salada... el resto es como cualquier otro invernadero cerrado).

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^* Los invernaderos destiladores interesan por su sencillez de construcción y bajo coste de mantenimiento. Las otras técnicas más avanzadas que comentas sirven para exprimir hasta la última gota de agua dulce, pero precisamente por esto echan salmuera muy concentrada al mar.*
> 
> La cuestión es sobre todo que ese invernadero destilador esté integrado en un invernadero de cultivo, para reducir la infraestructura necesaria (bastarían unas planchas negras y 4 tuberías de agua salada... el resto es como cualquier otro invernadero cerrado).


Es la gran diferencia que existe entre uno y otro

Hay otro que se basa en desalinizar por congelacion; el agua salada tiene menos concentracion de sal. Inviable por su alto costo y porque no te vas a traer el hielo de los polos, como ya probaron Chile y Japon. (fracaso total :Big Grin: )

----------


## jasg555

Poco a poco chicos. El éxito en la desalación, salvo milagro, no se conseguirá por un invento genial que al día siguiente produzca miles de Hm3 a un coste muy bajo.

Todo vendrá de la investigación y de el perfeccionamiento de las técnicas actuales y las futuras.

Muy interesantes los invernaderos, no lo conocía. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Y no hay que olvidar que cualquier tipo de desalación produce salmuera. La diferencia es el volumen de agua desalado, y la salmuera producida, pero sigue existiendo.

En esos invernaderos... ¿Qué se hace con los restos de la evaporación? Porque no valen como sal de mesa.

----------


## Salut

^^ A ver Luján, la cosa es tan sencilla como que el agua vuelve al mar con casi idéntica concentración de sales que como salió, y no se precisan floculantes, desincrustantes, etc.

Creo que no se puede comparar para nada un sistema que de 1 m3 de agua marina saca 0,4 de agua dulce, con uno que como mucho saca 0,05... mientras que un sistema aumenta la concentración de sales en un 67%, el otro lo aumenta en un 5%.

Hay que bombear más agua, sí, pero apenas es una ínfima parte del coste energético que tiene una desaladora moderna. Y obviamente, el propio hecho de tener un invernadero cerrado o semicerrado sirve para reaprovechar el agua transpirada por las plantas: la destilación únicamente se requiere para reponer las pérdidas.

----------


## Luján

> ^^ A ver Luján, la cosa es tan sencilla como que el agua vuelve al mar con casi idéntica concentración de sales que como salió, y no se precisan floculantes, desincrustantes, etc.
> 
> Creo que no se puede comparar para nada un sistema que de 1 m3 de agua marina saca 0,4 de agua dulce, con uno que como mucho saca 0,05... mientras que un sistema aumenta la concentración de sales en un 67%, el otro lo aumenta en un 5%.


Siendo así, parece ambientalmente viable, especialmente por la ausencia de productos químicos añadidos, pero tiene una rentabilidad muy escasa. El ahorro en consumo de agua no superará los gastos en el bombeo del agua de mar hacia los invernaderos.

Pero sí que es una opción a tener en cuenta con aguas salobres, provenientes de ríos salobres o pozos costeros, en los que la salinidad del agua es menor que la del mar, pero suficiente para impedir usarla tal cual.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, lo he puesto como una alternativa para Almería y el Campo de Cartagena, puesto que son cultivos bastante cercanos al mar/al nivel del mar.

Me consta que se han construido varios modelos experimentales, entre otros sitios en las Islas Canarias y en Marruecos, siendo el coste de instalación y explotación de la instalación muy muy bajo. De hecho, estaban planeados para proyectos de ayuda al desarrollo (aunque un invernadero es demasiao caro para un país pobre).

Ten en cuenta que se puede recuperar un alto % de la energía del agua de rechazo, de forma que el aporte de bombeo es realmente bajo (para vencer la fricción + la energía potencial del agua que va a ser evaporada).

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo articulo sacado de terra.es
http://terranoticias.terra.es/articu.../av2924167.htm

Un saludo a todos.

*Un experto de la ONU advierte de que la salmuera de las desalinizadoras 'acabará con el Mediterráneo'*

*El asesor de Naciones Unidas en temas relacionados con el desarrollo sostenible advirtió ayer de que el vertido de la salmuera de las desalinizadoras 'acabará con el Mediterráneo'. Emilio Colón defiende el trasvase del Ebro y explica que estas infraestructuras han permitido el desarrollo de ciudades como Nueva York o Los Ángeles.*

'No queremos que el Mare Nostrum se convierta en el mare mortum '. Los vertidos de salmuera causarán, debido al ritmo de construcción de desalinizadoras, 'daños irreparables en el mar Mediterráneo', según el doctor Emilio Colón, profesor de Ingeniería Medioambiental en universidades de Nueva York y Puerto Rico y asesor del Banco Mundial y la ONU en desarrollo sostenible.

Colón, que participará mañana en unas jornadas con el título 'La experiencia internacional de los trasvases de Nueva York y Puerto Rico', organizadas por la Fundación Agua y Progreso, defendió la alternativa del trasvase del Ebro como 'la mejor opción' para que la Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia consigan agua de calidad a buen precio y sin las 'perjudiciales consecuencias medioambientales de las desalinizadoras'.

El ecosistema del mar Mediterráneo es, según el científico, experto en recursos hídricos, 'muy frágil a cualquier impacto externo porque es un espacio cerrado donde no hay corrientes de agua como en un océano'. Y a pesar de que uno de los argumentos de los defensores de la desalación es que la salmuera se dispersa, 'hay un principio básico medioambiental que se sostiene en la prevención'.

Agujero de ozono

Comparó el impacto ¿'no estudiado'¿ que puede producir el vertido de salmuera en el mar con el agujero de ozono. 'De momento, la situación no se plantea como algo tan dramático, pero hace veinte años tampoco imaginábamos las consecuencias del fenómeno del agujero'.

Colón recordó que no solamente España está construyendo desalinizadoras en el mar Mediterráneo. 'Los países del norte de África o Israel ya tienen infraestructuras para desalar el agua de mar, y en su conjunto todos los vertidos de salmuera pueden tener efectos irreversibles para el ecosistema'.

Un debate que para el científico, ya está superado en Estados Unidos. 'La legislación ambiental lleva 25 años de ventaja y los permisos para instalar una desalinizadora son mucho más estrictos'. El científico aseguró que en realidad siempre se plantea la desalación como una alternativa, 'pero sus efectos medioambientales obligan a descartarla en la mayoría de los casos'.

El doctor en ingeniería medioambiental añadió a las perjudiciales consecuencias de los vertidos de la salmuera el coste energético. 'España es firmante del protocolo de Kioto y, por tanto, no puede plantear infraestructuras que incrementan el gasto de energía de una forma sustancial'. En cambio, 'los trasvases han contribuido a desarrollar ciudades como Nueva York o Los Ángeles'.

Jornadas

La Fundación Agua y Progreso organiza desde hoy unas jornadas en las que intervendrá además el director del Instituto de Geografía de la Universidad de Alicante, Antonio Gil Olcina, el director del Laboratorio de Climatología de la Universidad Jaume I de Castellón, José Quereda, y representantes de la región de Murcia.

----------


## jasg555

El mismo lobby que los anteriores mensajes.

La máquina a toda marcha.

----------


## Salut

^^ No ya el mismo lobby, sino exactamente la misma persona. Es curioso que una única persona esté generando tantas notas de prensa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos: 

Aquí os dejo otra nota de prensa que he encontrado en internet, a mi parecer interesante, aunque no habla sobre el trasvase del Ebro, si lo hace sobre las desaladoras y la supresión del Tajo-Segura, sacada de laopiniondemurcia.es
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...on/222315.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Sustituir el trasvase por desaladoras cuadruplicaría la contaminación*

Un informe de la Universidad de Alicante revela que la supresión del Tajo-Segura dispararía la emisión de gases de efecto invernadero

F. J. B. La sustitución del trasvase Tajo-Segura por caudales procedentes de la desalación supondría, al margen de disparar el coste del agua, un auténtico descalabro ambiental al cuadruplicar las emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera, según se apunta en el informe realizado por la Universidad de Alicante para la patronal Coepa. Los datos del estudios son claros: la transferencia de los 500 hm3 del Tajo que llegan todos los años a la Región de Murcia y Alicante obliga a utilizar una energía (bombeos, impulsiones...) que provoca la emisión de 82.280 toneladas de CO2. 
No obstante, los técnicos advierten de que si el caudal se sustituyera por agua desalada, la producción acarrearía la emisión de 314.160 toneladas, es decir 3,8 veces más que con el trasvase.
Por otro lado, las hectáreas de regadío dependientes del trasvase generan, además, una cubierta vegetal que evita procesos de degradación de suelos, ralentiza la diversificación y, a su vez, hacen que aumente la diversidad. La zona regada es un auténtico sumidero de dióxido de carbono, según las conclusiones de un informe que se ha convertido en los últimos meses en argumento sólido contra los detractores (Castilla-La Mancha) de esta infraestructura abierta en 1980 y que, al margen del caudal de regadío, resulta fundamental para el consumo urbano. El 60% del volumen que maneja la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla, llega desde el complejo de embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
El propio comité ejecutivo de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla ha alertado de que la desalación de agua del mar y los recursos propios del río no serán suficientes para atender la demanda de agua potable prevista en los 79 municipios a los que abastece en Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, en el horizonte de los próximos 16 años (2025).
El Taibilla calcula que los 2,5 millones de residentes -800.000 más en verano- que beben de los recursos de la Mancomunidad consumirán 300 hm3 anuales, de los que 190 hm3 llegarán de todas las desaladoras del Programa Agua (Águilas, San Pedro del Pinatar, Valdentisco, Alicante y Torrevieja, ) y de los recursos propios, pero el resto -110 hm3- deberán ser atendidos por los caudales del Tajo-Segura, de aquí que la Mancomunidad considere "incuestionable" la continuidad del trasvase que pretende cerrar el gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha con el apoyo del PP manchego (caducidad o reserva).
Las advertencias del Tabilla cobraron fuerza a finales de 2009 cuando se conoció que otro estudio, éste de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura sobre las necesidades de agua que tendrá la cuenca (Murcia-Alicante) en los próximos años, también subrayó que el trasvase Tajo-Segura resulta insustituible debido a que en las condiciones actuales (envío de 540 hm3 anuales de agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía) y con todas las desaladoras del Programa Agua en marcha (300 hm3), todavía será necesario un aporte externo de entre 313 hm3 y 371 hm3, según consta en los documentos oficiales. Los datos fueron revelados por el catedrático de Geografía Regional, Antonio Rico, que también se ha pronunciado en contra de que el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha establezca reservas, algo que también afectaría al consumo urbano en el área metropolitana de Valencia, que quedaría sin agua en caso de reservas.
La patronal alicantina Coepa sostiene que la eliminación del trasvase tendría unas consecuencias letales para la provincia de Alicante porque significaría la ruina para el 62,18% de la agricultura de regadío, un sector que factura 330 millones de euros al año y da a empleo a 51.325 trabajadores en la provincia.

----------


## Salut

^^ Comparar con el Tajo-Segura me parece un despropósito, porque los envíos habrá que reducirlos nos guste o no nos guste -simplemente para cumplir con el régimen ambiental de caudales-.

Si se compara, que se compare con otro proyecto viable y equivalente, no con castillos de naipes.

----------


## cantarin

> ^^ Comparar con el Tajo-Segura me parece un despropósito, porque los envíos habrá que reducirlos nos guste o no nos guste -simplemente para cumplir con el régimen ambiental de caudales-.
> 
> Si se compara, que se compare con otro proyecto viable y equivalente, no con castillos de naipes.


Se puede decir mas alto, mas claro no

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Bueno parece ser que las cosas cambian cuando nos llenamos un poquito de agua.

*En Murcia quieren cerrar desaladoras y que se trasvase más desde el Tajo*

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua del Gobierno de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, ha realizado unas declaraciones en las que pide que se cierren las desaladoras que están en funcionamiento en esta Región y que se trasvase más agua desde los embalses de cabecera del Tajo. Cerdá argumenta esta petición señalando que el agua proveniente del Tajo es mucho más barata que la que procede de las desaladoras.El diputado socialista Alejandro Alonso ha calificado estas manifestaciones como “intolerables e injustificables” ya que, este momento, cuando las desaladoras ya están construidas, con capacidad para aportar agua en cantidad y calidad, “exigen su cierre y aprovechan para pedir más recursos del Tajo-Segura”. Alonso ha exigido Cospedal que desautorice las declaraciones de su compañero de partido de Murcia. Cospedal ha preferido mantenerse callada.

Vamos a ver, esto no hay quien lo entienda, o primero queremos sacar 500 hm3 de la desalación y ahora que la cabecera del tajo vuelve a una normalidad, vamos a exquilmarla otra vez. Venga ya el Sr. Cerda y todos los que le secunden... Nos gastamos todos los españoles con nuestros impuestos una millonada en la desalación y este experpento quiere cerrarlas y recibir agua del Tajo... ¡claro como no lo ha pagado él solo, pues nada a escote no hay nada caro no!

Si tienes 130 hm3 en agua desalada intenta mejorar esa cifra porque te vendrá bien, porque como cada dia se necesita mas agua y mas agua en aquella región cuanto más produzcas mas agua tendrás. Pero al Tajo dejarle tranquilo que bastante tiene con lo que tiene, como para exquilmarlo mas.

----------


## cantarin

Seguimos con el tema a vueltas. Resulta que no quieren comprar el agua que tienen...

http://www.abc.es/20101014/local-mur...010140633.html

Os cito un articulo del ABC para que veaís como llega la acción de algunos. Solo quieren desecar parece ser E+B, tienen ya 208 hm3 al año en aguas desaladas y no las quieren, pero si quieren que siga saliendo agua de E+B. *¿Quienes son los insolidarios ahora?*
La Confederación platea un segundo Programa Agua con más desaladoras o el trasvase del Tajo Medio 
M. BUITRAGO / MURCIA 
Día 14/10/2010 - 07.34h2 comentariosHasta 87 millones de euros tendrían que pagar cada año los agricultores del Segura por el agua desalada que les ofrece el Ministerio de Medio ambiente y que éstos, en su mayoría, se resisten a comprar. Es lo que les correspondería pagar por los caudales que saldrán de las plantas desaladoras que hay en construcción y que suman 208 millones de metros cúbicos. El Gobierno central prevé un segundo Programa Agua para producir otros 164 millones de metros cúbicos. En ese caso, los agricultores se encontrarían con una factura anual de más de 155 millones de euros.
Estos cálculos están reflejados en el Esquema de Temas Importantes del nuevo plan de cuenca que elabora la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, en los que queda claro que el precio del metro cúbico está subvencionado. La sociedad Acuamed, Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, piensa ofrecer estos caudales a 42 céntimos el metro cúbico, por debajo del coste unitario de 60. 
El objetivo consiste en asegurar un suministro nominal de 510 millones de metros cúbicos para los regadíos de la Zona Trasvase, que abarcan 126.505 hectáreas netas. En los últimos quince años, el volumen medio transportado desde la cabecera del Tajo ha sido de 252 millones de metros cúbicos anuales, casi la mitad de lo que realmente se necesita.
En la primera fase del Programa Agua, la desalación tendrá una factura total de 125 millones de euros, que aumentará en otros 98 si se acomete la segunda fase. La producción masiva industrial de agua dulce tiene como finalidad evitar que se tenga que construir un nuevo trasvase desde el Tajo o de otra cuenca hidrográfica, que es otra de las opciones que prevé el plan de cuenca, como publicó ayer La Verdad, junto al desarrollo de los bancos de agua. 
El principal inconveniente es que “una parte significativa de las explotaciones agrarias no pueda asumir incrementos tan importantes en el coste del agua”, señala el documento técnico, que aconseja “analizar de forma adecuada la capacidad de pago de los usuarios agrícolas”.
Con la desalación, los regantes tendrían que hacer frente a incrementos de costes del agua del 30 y 60%, según se obtengan 208 ó 372 millones de metros cúbicos anuales. En la actualidad, seis años después de la puesta en marcha de estas medidas, sólo hay disponibles menos de 20 millones de metros cúbicos de la planta de Valdelentisco (Cartagena). El resto de plantas sigue en construcción en Torrevieja, Águilas y El Mojón. El Ministerio ha incluido también Guardamar del Segura, pero los regantes de la Vega Baja alicantina señalan que ese proyecto se ha paralizado.
El plan de cuenca dedica un apartado a destacar la alta rentabilidad de los cultivos del Trasvase Tajo-Segura que gestiona el Sindicato Central, y pone como ejemplo que el valor añadido en Murcia y Alicante triplica al que se consigue con los regadíos del Tajo. Relata que los cultivos del Segura con aguas trasvasadas son altamente productivos, con márgenes netos medio unitario de 66 céntimos por metro cúbico y valores de producción de 1,78 euros. “Se ha evaluado en 712 millones de euros el valor de producción agraria y en 265 millones de euros el margen neto asociados al trasvase del 400 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. La importancia socioeconómica de los recursos trasvasados queda patente por el hecho de que el valor de producción asociado es similar a las dos terceras partes del valor añadido bruto de la agricultura de la Región de Murcia. Estos valores triplican al de los recursos hídricos aplicados al regadío del la cuenca del Tajo”, señala el documento técnico.
La Confederación del Segura ha puesto al descubierto las tres alternativas que hay para solucionar definitivamente el déficit de la cuenca del Segura que atenaza a los regadíos, ya que el problema de los abastecimientos está resuelto, aunque se tenga que pagar una tarifa doméstica más cara por el agua desalada.
Con la medidas que hay ahora en marcha (el trasvase de cabecera y la primera fase del Programa Agua), este organismo ministerial reconoce que no se soluciona la escasez y subraya que el impacto socioecómico y ambiental es “alto y negativo” porque “no se elimina la precariedad en la garantía del suministro y se mantiene cierta sobreexplotación de acuíferos”. ¿Qué hacer entonces? Se abre un tridente de posibilidades: más desalación, más bancos de agua o la construcción de un nuevo acueducto desde el Tajo o de otra cuenca, indica el documento.
En el primer caso, los regantes tendrían que gastarse 155 millones de euros al año comprando agua, En el segundo, el coste de los caudales comprados a Estremera llega a 32 céntimos por metro cúbico, a los que hay que sumar otros 29 por el uso del acueducto. Esta cantidad extra la ha condonado el Gobierno central en los últimos años. El tercer caso, el Trasvase del Tajo Medio, es un proyecto ya estudiado pero que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente aún no ha puesto sobre la mesa de forma oficial. El precio actual por los excedentes del Tajo es de 17 céntimos, casi el doble de lo que ofrece el banco de agua y dos veces y media la desalación.


Claro segun estos datos 


> valores de producción de 1,78 euros.


 claro que es importante la rentabilidad pagan a 0,17€ el metro cúbico... Se ganan 1,61€ de beneficio, y que pena porque tiene que pagar ahora 0,42€, cuando hasta hace poco pagan por la del trasvase 0,33 €. ¿Quién paga el agua a ese ridiculo precio?... y aun así nos quejamos.

De verdad con estos datos, les tendría que caer una crisis como a la construcción, en vez de ganar el doble, a ganar el triple, el cúadruple o el quíntuple. Pues alé un paron en toda regla y ya veríamos como entrabamos en razón. ¡¡Es que voy a ganar menos!!!, sería bueno que pasaran sed un poco y necesidad, seguro que entonces aprenderían que ante las dificultades cualquier ayuda es poca. Que si te están solucionando el problema aunque ganes menos, mas vale vivir con menos pero más seguro en el tiempo, que vivir en la abundancia durante algunos años y luego pasar penurias.

Pero no, en este País protestamos por todo, tenemos derecho a todo, hasta de destrozar el provenir del vecino para que yo viva bien. Así nos va, y así nos irá en el futuro.

¡¡¡MAS VALE PÁJARO EN MANO QUE CIENTO VOLANDO!!!! 

Pd. además con tanta cercanía no creo que ni se pierda un cuarto de agua de la que se pierde enviándola desde el Tajo.

----------


## jasg555

Le quedan años de dura lucha al Tajo y al Ebro para evitar una catástrofe mayor a la actual.

----------

